# [RELEASE] Flycast Vita by Rinnegatamante & Bythos



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita


----------



## ital (Aug 23, 2022)

That quite underwhelming isn't it after all the hype and drama? From barely usable to slightly more usable if the emulation is under-clocked. 

Maybe thats why Rinne publicly distanced himself from it because what looked like progress was actually smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

ital said:


> That quite underwhelming isn't it after all the hype and drama? From barely usable to slightly more usable if the emulation is under-clocked.
> 
> Maybe thats why Rinne publicly distanced himself from it because what looked like progress was actually smoke and mirrors.


I actually just posted this on my way to work...   Forget the drama.. Does it work better that's all I'm here for..   Will test  ASAP


----------



## ital (Aug 23, 2022)

I don't think it will. Look at the readme:

*Tweaks & Issues*
- The emulator seems to memleak (probably related to some issues clearing some cache during emulation) thus causing games to degrade in performances during long runs and eventually even crashing the emulator due to out of memory. We STRONGLY suggest to take savestates often in order to not lose progresses.
- Due to the nature of CHD and CDI dumps (compressed), GDI dumps must be preferred for best performances.
- It's recommended to use PAL dumps and to stick to *TV Composite *option for the *Cable* option. This will make games to run with 25 fps/50 fps as target (Like EU TVs at the time) instead of 30 fps/60 fps. Due to the lower fps target, games will run smoother with these settings.
- The new kubridge requires enso. If you don't have it, install it. It also has been tested only on 3.60 and 3.65 fw.
*Suggested Options Setup*
On the compatibility list, you can find a perfect options setup for each game. A good starting options setup is the following:
*General*
-----------------------------
*Cable: TV Composite
Video
 -----------------------------
 Transparent Sorting: Per Strip
 Automatic Frame Skipping: Normal
 Shadows: Disabled
 Fog: Disabled
 Texture Filtering: Default
 Use Mipmaps: Enabled
 Use Simple Shaders: Enabled
 VSync: Disabled
 Native Depth Interpolation: Disabled
 Internal Resolution: 640x480 (Native)
Audio
 ------------------------------
 Enable DSP: Disabled
Advanced
 -------------------------------
 CPU Mode: Dynarec
 Idle Skip: Enabled
 Use Neon SIMD: Enabled
 Downclock Ratio: 1.500
 Self-Modifying Code Checks: Off
 Enable UPnP: Disabled
 HLE BIOS: Disabled
 Multi-threaded emulation: Enabled*

It only seems faster due to the downlock ratio. Try it and let us know, I think it will be underwhelming due to this quiet little fact that wasn't previously mentioned.


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

I tried using the method described
This ver exits without working.
It stops working on the first screen and shows an error

my vita2000
3.65 enso_ex
libshacccg.suprx ok
kubridge.skprx 0.2 ok
fd_fix.skprx  ok


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

*main
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
ur0:tai/download_enabler.suprx
ur0:tai/pngshot.suprx
ur0:tai/shellbat.suprx
*NPXS10015
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10016
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*KERNEL
ur0:tai/storagemgr.skprx
ur0:tai/nonpdrm_un.skprx
ur0:tai/reF00D.skprx
ur0:tai/nopsmdrm.skprx
ur0:tai/PSVshell.skprx
ur0:tai/ioplus.skprx
ur0:tai/adrenaline_kernel.skprx
ur0:tai/psonescrot.skprx
ur0:tai/vitabright.skprx
ur0:tai/itls.skprx
ur0:tai/kubridge.skprx
ur0:tai/fd_fix.skprx

ux0:data/flycast/dc_boot.bin ok

Not sure why it doesn't work
Is it a bug in this version?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> I tried using the method described
> This ver exits without working.
> It stops working on the first screen and shows an error
> 
> ...


Did you upload the fd_fix &  kubridge.skprx?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> *main
> ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
> ur0:tai/download_enabler.suprx
> ur0:tai/pngshot.suprx
> ...


Might be too many plugins at once perhaps


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

fd_fix.skprx
kubridge.skprx

all latest

*KERNEL
ur0:tai/storagemgr.skprx
ur0:tai/kubridge.skprx
ur0:tai/fd_fix.skprx

↑
Reducing the number of plugins
used was useless stops working


----------



## SAORIxMEGUMIN (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> fd_fix.skprx
> kubridge.skprx
> 
> all latest
> ...


I saw on a reddit thread that using autoplugin to get the latest version of kubridge results in an older version.

Did you use this method or get it from gitbub?


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

Get it from gIthub
I don't use the (auto plugin) because I hate it


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> fd_fix.skprx
> kubridge.skprx
> 
> all latest
> ...


Hmm there must be a fix somewhere online.. I will have a look see


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

from 3.65enso_ex
3.60 I will give up if it is not fixed by changing to enso
thank you


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

I built it for you.  I had to use msys, since debian only goes to 3.18 for cmake, and it requires cmake 3.20 or higher:


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

thank you very much

Operation confirmed with 3.65enso_ex
 flycast 1.0 started and immediately stopped with an error

Fewer plugins
I rewrote the priority of the plugin many times

I have reinstalled many times
It didn't come true to stop at the error screen and see the operation.
give up and use initial build 0.1
sorry for the inconvenience
I sincerely apologize


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> thank you very much
> 
> Operation confirmed with 3.65enso_ex
> flycast 1.0 started and immediately stopped with an error
> ...


did you try the kubridge.skprx above?  the cmake file was updated like a month ago.


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> 上記の kubridge.skprx を試しましたか? cmake ファイルは 1 か月前のように更新されました。


Of course I tried
but with disappointing results

I am sorry


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

alright.  mine is around the same size as the one on github.  not sure why, but yours is over double the size.  maybe there's a fork for it.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 23, 2022)

I think its pretty damn impressive to see Dreamcast running on the Vita. I'll never try this but kudos to them for doing it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

maybe it's enso ex?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> maybe it's enso ex?


Might well be !


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

just build this, but I don't think it will be any different than what's on github.


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 323904
> これをビルドするだけですが、github にあるものと何ら変わらないと思います。


thank you

but stopped with error
Sorry for the disappointing result


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> thank you
> 
> but stopped with error
> Sorry for the disappointing result


with no plugins but the ones to start it + your sd2vita driver?  what does your config.txt look like now?


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> with no plugins but the ones to start it + your sd2vita driver?  what does your config.txt look like now?



*main
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
ur0:tai/pngshot.suprx
ur0:tai/shellbat.suprx
ur0:tai/PSVshellPlus_Shell.suprx
*NPXS10015
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*NPXS10016
ur0:tai/henkaku.suprx
*KERNEL
ur0:tai/storagemgr.skprx
ur0:tai/nonpdrm_un.skprx
ur0:tai/reF00D.skprx
ur0:tai/nopsmdrm.skprx
ur0:tai/PSVshellPlus_Kernel.skprx
ur0:tai/kubridge.skprx
ur0:tai/fd_fix.skprx

storage_config.txt
GCD=ux0MCD=uma0

SD2vita 256gb


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

try deleting PSVshell.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

you need this: https://samilops2.gitbook.io/vita-troubleshooting-guide/shader-compiler/extract-libshacccg.suprx


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you need this: https://samilops2.gitbook.io/vita-troubleshooting-guide/shader-compiler/extract-libshacccg.suprx


All installed
I have confirmed that everything is correct


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> try deleting PSVshell.


was meaningless
Anything more than this is time-consuming and physically demanding, so I give up.
Thank you very much.
It's midnight in Japan
I go to bed
give up flycast
good night


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 23, 2022)

I dont think DC Emu will go far. Better if there is a Source Release, to just Port over, like Crazy Taxi. Wish a Mortal Kombat Port could be made, since I remember a MK Trilogy Source or UMK3 Source was Leaked a few Years ago


----------



## Lonelysoul (Aug 23, 2022)

im having the exact same issue

using the updated kubridge, fd_fix and the lib, cleared my config list to check if i had too much loaded, still no good, i even unistalled the plugins, reinstalled and still nothing, using henkaku 3.68 with tai on ur0.

any ideas?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

Lonelysoul said:


> im having the exact same issue


Either you:


Didn't update kubridge (It's a kernel plugin, you need to restart vita for the updated module to be used in place of the old one)
Don't have libshacccg.suprx.
Have yoo many plugins (kubridge for Flycast requires a lot of memory; having too many plugins can make it fail to alloc required mem).


----------



## Lonelysoul (Aug 23, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Either you:
> 
> 
> Didn't update kubridge (It's a kernel plugin, you need to restart vita for the updated module to be used in place of the old one)
> ...


i edited my original post, i clicked post too early sorry


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Can I not see godreborn in these threads? Thank you!


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah, it is the MK3 / MKT Source that was Leaked in 2018. Surprised no one has done Ports yet


----------



## PercyRS (Aug 23, 2022)

AshuraZro said:


> I think its pretty damn impressive to see Dreamcast running on the Vita. I'll never try this but kudos to them for doing it.


I agree. Years ago people kept saying it was impossible to achieve and now everyone's throwing words like "disappointing" and "underwhelming".

and then they look at each other with confusion when a dev leaves the scene


----------



## wicksand420 (Aug 23, 2022)

For people who this is not working for, make sure you followed this guide
https://samilops2.gitbook.io/vita-troubleshooting-guide/shader-compiler/extract-libshacccg.suprx


----------



## Lonelysoul (Aug 23, 2022)

ive already done that ages ago for the libs file, would running it again make a difference?


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 23, 2022)

PercyRS said:


> I agree. Years ago people kept saying it was impossible to achieve and now everyone's throwing words like "disappointing" and "underwhelming".
> 
> and then they look at each other with confusion when a dev leaves the scene


Indeed. I would be careful saying these words as Rinne is reading forums Twitter and especially discord


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> Indeed. I would be careful saying these words as Rinne is reading forums Twitter and especially discord


Let him bloody drama queen


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 23, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Let him bloody drama queen


smh some people will never ever learn.


----------



## Makan (Aug 23, 2022)

After installing v1.0 it doesn't run.
Flycast gives an error about uninstalling autoplugin.
I unistalled autoplugin, deleted it's folder but it gives me the same error.

deleted and installed kubridge manually but it didn't help.
=====
I use Sd2Vita 256 gb.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 23, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Let him bloody drama queen


if you mean the dev, that's just not right.  I was treated like garbage myself, so it's no wonder I'm quitting after the ps4 scene.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2022)

Makan said:


> After installing v1.0 it doesn't run.
> Flycast gives an error about uninstalling autoplugin.
> I unistalled autoplugin, deleted it's folder but it gives me the same error.
> 
> ...


Im not sure  why >?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 24, 2022)

what a shame....RIP future updates..


----------



## Modular511 (Aug 24, 2022)

anyone who has the autoplugin problem, go to r/vitapiracy - someone uploaded the original 1.0 that didn't have dudes wierd attempt to look @ what ones doing lol


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 24, 2022)

Worked perfectly with flycast 1.0 modified ver
Enjoy your bio!
However………
sonic adventure 2
but it doesn't work

ntsc-j sonic Adventure2
exit with an error
30fps patch is not working.
Does it work with pal ver only?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> if you mean the dev, that's just not right.  I was treated like garbage myself, so it's no wonder I'm quitting after the ps4 scene.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

SuperDan said:


>


that's kinda mean, but I do agree that auto plugin I/II is trash.  it seems to cause a lot of problems.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> Worked perfectly with flycast 1.0 modified ver
> Enjoy your bio!
> However………
> sonic adventure 2
> ...


I had issues trying to compile flycast.  it was a coding error, which usually means using the wrong version of something, most likely the vita sdk.  I should update it soon.  the vita sdk is probably the easiest of any sdk to update, just run one command.


----------



## japan_monkey1111 (Aug 24, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> Worked perfectly with flycast 1.0 modified ver
> Enjoy your bio!
> However………
> sonic adventure 2
> ...


config.Dynarec.smcChecks = 1 
↑
Sonic 2 worked after adding the settings!

problem solved
thank you very much


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 24, 2022)

It would be really nice if the Wii U got a port of this emulator as well as PPSSPP.

But I doubt that will happen, until today I expect a native PS1 or N64 emulator for the Wii U that doesn't need vWii.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 24, 2022)

Moon164 said:


> It would be really nice if the Wii U got a port of this emulator as well as PPSSPP.
> 
> But I doubt that will happen, until today I expect a native PS1 or N64 emulator for the Wii U that doesn't need vWii.


You never know?  I long lost hope for PPSSPP on my WIIU.. But who knows..


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 25, 2022)

Well I finally added the new Flycast to my Vita!  &  it seems a bit better 
But everything is working but for a reason I'm not sure of.. All the buttons work except L  &  R trigger?  Any ideas?..   Beyond that it seems better this time around well done everyone involved..   Dreamcast on the Vita!  Semi working well..   Impressive work indeed


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 25, 2022)

Makan said:


> After installing v1.0 it doesn't run.
> Flycast gives an error about uninstalling autoplugin.
> I unistalled autoplugin, deleted it's folder but it gives me the same error.
> 
> ...


Did you try the latest version yet... 
Flycast Vita v.1.0.2


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Did you try the latest version yet...
> Flycast Vita v.1.0.2


the need to uninstall autoplugin was removed?  check this out:
https://www.psx-place.com/threads/l...ast-dreamcast-nanosaur-wordle-tomb-rai.38191/

it's like he's giving him a medal.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the need to uninstall autoplugin was removed?  check this out:
> https://www.psx-place.com/threads/l...ast-dreamcast-nanosaur-wordle-tomb-rai.38191/
> 
> it's like he's giving him a medal.


You don't need to uninstall Autoplugin lol


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> You don't need to uninstall Autoplugin lol


well, what do you expect from such a shitty site.  I mean what else do we need to learn about the ps3.  I guess the devs left have no where else to go.  haha


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, what do you expect from such a shitty site.  I mean what else do we need to learn about the ps3.  I guess the devs left have no where else to go.  haha


I always liked psx place..   Forget the Drama..   It's boring AF


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I always liked psx place..   Forget the Drama..   It's boring AF


well, the way they treated me is the reason I'm not a part of the switch scnee, and I why I won't be a part of the ps5+ scene.  it's not likely, but I might exploit my ps5 or onward, and if I do, I will share nothing unless place and repack are gone.  I don't plan to exploit my system, but I'll do what I can as long as I don't have to deal with these sites.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm going to start putting people on either site on my ignore list, so it's either me or them.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, the way they treated me is the reason I'm not a part of the switch scnee, and I why I won't be a part of the ps5+ scene.  it's not likely, but I might exploit my ps5 or onward, and if I do, I will share nothing unless place and repack are gone.  I don't plan to exploit my system, but I'll do what I can as long as I don't have to deal with these sites.


Well I had no idea about what happened to you?  ( need the story now)  but I understand how crappie the world can turn &  know how devious MF'ers can be too if they did you wrong.. Gotta just move on!


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Aug 25, 2022)

I'd be careful downloading anything Rinnegatamante does, on his discord he mentioned about installing malware and possibly bricking vitas. I'd stay away from anything he does so you don't brick your console.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> I'd be careful downloading anything Rinnegatamante does, on his discord he mentioned about installing malware and possibly bricking vitas. I'd stay away from anything he does so you don't brick your console.


Wait What?  Let's stop the Rinnegatamante hate train..   The guy would never go around bricking Vita's!  I just can't buy that at all &  I have been using his creative ports for years never had any problems nor have I heard of anything like that from his work....   I just don't believe that at all


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

System : PSTV + 16GB original Vita card + PS3 Controller, Henkaku 3.65 + Enso, kubridge version 2 + fd_fix
Note: the emulator need fd_fix.skprx or it gets error, PS3 Controller full working, Save file working, many options to work


first test with Flycast Vita v.1.0.2 :

Testing :

Soldier of Fortune BETA May 24 2001 Prototype (playable in NTSC and PAL)

The Compatibility List say Blue-Playable, but this is it not. Even when trying the final release, the same. No texture errors, but framerate is to slow. Loading is faster than playing on original Dreamcast system, this game version has the most terrible loading times ever.
https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/38

In game option, FX Volume 0 SOUND OFF, gives better framerate, the sound of bullets put down the fps ! (Music Volume 0, has no effect)
(This bullet sound problem was also in NBlood, can be reduced from sound option.) need more testing... but SOF maybe not playable.


Name : Ring The - Terrors Realm (US)[VGA][DCRES]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US (there was no PAL copy)

Notes :
No graphic or texture errors, music and sound play fine. Framerate ~80%. Maybe playable but with a lot slowdows. Real Videos play slow ~50% framerate.
All graphic and texture settings works from the emulator ! But mostly ends up in the same Framerate of ~80%. Also 320x240 between 640x480 has no differences in framerate. It only need 20% more framerate for perfect. So it need more power from vita or core job. And Maybe the automatic frameskip is not working, the other one down works. Old releases from ECHELON and KALISTO maybe works better, there are mostly music and sound and video downsample, instead of DCRES and DCP, DCCM this was all second release with try not to downsample at all. Anyway 80% with 640x480 is pretty good.

EDIT 2 :

Name : Nightmare Creatures II (Europe)[DCP]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL

Notes : dont start, crash error.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Testing :

Name : Unreal Tournament BETA Mar 9 2001 Prototype 001 Review Code
Format : GDI
Region : PAL prototype

Notes : 
Mostly no texture errors, music and sound work. Runs better than Soldier Of Fortune. Tested only Practice Mode with SMALL Maps and only ONE Bot. The game was give me sometimes a Framerate of ~80% and rarity it was 90% and over ! But framerate also drop down to 50% and more. Thats a good result. But not good playable, still need more framerate. Open areas make most problems, and small rooms are good to run. Maybe CDI release is better, since the music was downsample, testing later. Tested only 30 minutes. In game option Sound OFF, make better framerate !


Name : Carrier v0.100 GD-R Beta [Bananabreak]
Format : CDI
Region : NTSC prototype

Notes : Mostly no texture errors and music and sound work. When there is no enemy in the room than the framerate is good playable with ~95% framerate, but with enemy it fall down to 50% framerate. Some in game videos works good. This beta copy has only chapter 1 and unfinsihed chapter 2 and 3 thats all. Anyway all versions of this game had framerate problems playing on original Dreamcast console, this game was bringing the Dreamcast to the limit. Tested only 10 minutes. Each time the data for voice gets loaded the framerate fall down.


Name : Virtua Tennis
Format : CDI
Region : PAL

Notes : To slow, but smooth and no errors.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 26, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> I'd be careful downloading anything Rinnegatamante does, on his discord he mentioned about installing malware and possibly bricking vitas. I'd stay away from anything he does so you don't brick your console.


Yes I thought of this as well.  I still remember the darkfader fiasco with the Nintendo DS I think it was.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

WOW  i eat my words ! that is crazy !!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 26, 2022)

What an asshole that type of behavior is completely unacceptable.

Much as I love Dreamcast and the thought of playing it on my Vita, fuck that guy.

Bricking consoles.. that mf is asking to get punched fr.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> What an asshole that type of behavior is completely unacceptable.
> 
> Much as I love Dreamcast and the thought of playing it on my Vita, fuck that guy.
> 
> Bricking consoles.. that mf is asking to get punched fr.


It's just going from bad to Fukt up with that guy.. Bloody more drama than jeferey dhama!..  Madness


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh fuck no! That guy can go to hell. I respected him due to all his work on the PS Vita, but that's absolutely unacceptable. If I ever find my console again and repair it I'll make sure to not download any of his crap


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Aug 26, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> Oh fuck no! That guy can go to hell. I respected him due to all his work on the PS Vita, but that's absolutely unacceptable. If I ever find my console again and repair it I'll make sure to not download any of his crap


Yeah, I respect his prior works but I refuse to download anything else he does or updates for past projects. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Starry_Night (Aug 26, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> Yeah, I respect his prior works but I refuse to download anything else he does or updates for past projects. Not worth the risk.


Ya me too. I liked some of his work, but right now its not worth the risk. I'm really thinking about downloading a malware scanner on my PC and scan any of his work or any other people's work just to be safe. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Starry_Night (Aug 26, 2022)

Anybody know any good Malware scanner? Im actually gonna download one later today.


----------



## StaticShock01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> Ya me too. I liked some of his work, but right now its not worth the risk. I'm really thinking about downloading a malware scanner on my PC and scan any of his work or any other people's work just to be safe. Better be safe than sorry.


This. Adrenaline is still my favorite Vita homebrew because I can do everything I had on my cfw psp when I had it. I don't remember the last time I updated it because I never felt I needed to. I think the last one I did was to stop the bug of having to open up the app twice for it to work. Now I know for sure I won't get any updates.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

This new emulator is a lot better than the old one. The most games I had test was working with no texture errors, mostly all fine. Only the framerate is mostly at ~70% or ~80%. Some games can give 90% to 100% framerate. When a game has 90% framerate than its playable for myself. Videos mostly runs slow on all games.
My test has games that are not listed in the Compatible List.

-

Name : Nanatsu No Hikan / Seven Mansions (English v1.3 - Compressed)
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC JP
Notes : Runs very Good ! Gameplay mostly at 90% to 100%, with enemys it goes down to ~80%. Real videos are slow, but runs faster than in any other game, since this English Patch release is downsample, real videos has ~10% faster speed. PLAYABLE ! This game is anyway a highlight was only on Dreamcast a Survival Horror game like Resident Evil, there was also Nanatsu No Hikan Part one on PSX. I know this game in and out and can speedrun it to 20 minutes. It also has a alternate ending not mention on gamefaqs. I love that game, played it million times.


Name : Illbleed BETA Jan 15 2001 Prototype
Format : gdi
Region : NTSC Prototype
Notes : Game works with ~70%-90% framerate. (Beta copy has no music). The first Map was working, but enter Chapter 1 Theater had crash the emulator. Need more testing.


Name : Unreal Tournament (PAL)[DCP]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Works mostly the same as the BETA copy I had tested yesterday. Notes up in this topic. Play lonly the Maps in practice mode make a lot of Fun and music is still working. Big Maps make Framerate trouble.


Name : Fighting Force 2 (Europe)[DCP]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Works mostly good, no texture errors, music and sound play fine. Real videos and main menu is slow, but gameplay is up from 80% to 100%. This is playable ! Good Work. Testing 10 minutes. Make sense to test more.


Name : Heavy Metal - Geomatrix (US)[DCRES]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Works all good, no texture errors, music and sound play fine. Framereate maybe ~70%, not good playable. But on the old emulator release was this game not working, now its working and starting. Testing 10 minutes.


Name : Mortal Kombat Gold (US)(Re-release)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Very small texture errors, framerate maybe ~70-80%. Good result, but gameplay a bit to slow for intense gameplay.


Name : ECW Hardcore Revolution (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Works good, only gameplay is a bit to slow ~70-80%. Not so good playable.


Name : KISS Psycho Circus - The Nightmare Child (Europe)[DCP]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Need BIOS files ! Testing later


-

Playable (~90%-100% Framerate gameplay only):

1 - Nanatsu No Hikan / Seven Mansions (English v1.3 - Compressed)
2 - Fighting Force 2 (Europe)[DCP]

Carrier - Maybe also playable, sometimes I get 90% to 100% framerate on the BETA copy NTSC.
The Ring Terror Realms - Works also not soo bad.

Million Thanks !


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> This new emulator is a lot better than the old one. The most games I had test was working with no texture errors, mostly all fine. Only the framerate is mostly at ~70% or ~80%. Some games can give 90% to 100% framerate. When a game has 90% framerate than its playable for myself. Videos mostly runs slow on all games.
> My test has games that are not listed in the Compatible List.
> 
> -
> ...


I tried a few last night Shenmue 1 was OK'ish Shenmue 2 crashed straight after the boat lands... MSR racing.. Mega slow downs ( MSR was my big hope of working well.. I was going to try and finish it again but unplayable atm) legacy of kain wasn't too bad.. Draconus was unplayable also..  It's slightly better than last time this Flycast but that's it really


----------



## Rinnegatamante (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't even know why i wasted time actually finding back what the password for this website even is but the fact that people take as granted:
1) An out of context screenshot
2) A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration
3) A screenshot of something that literally has no real proof to ever had happened (Since all my software are opensource so you're all free to link me even at only a single instance of a malicious code that would wipe os0: in any of my repositories)
4) Even admitting the screenshot wasn't sarcastic and wasn't out of context and even admitting I would really apply that, it's written black on white that i referred exclusively to WiP code that would be eventually leaked, aka wouldn't land on any release.

Shows how much this community (as in GBAtemp) degradated.
No surprise also that moderators allow name and shame and cursing the whole time without applying their own rules. Good job as always. I'll go back at reading your nonsenses with some popcorn. First and last time i even spend my time here again.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Rinnegatamante said:


> Don't even know why i wasted time actually finding back what the password for this website even is but the fact that people take as granted:
> 1) An out of context screenshot
> 2) A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration
> 3) A screenshot of something that literally has no real proof to ever had happened (Since all my software are opensource so you're all free to link me even at only a single instance of a malicious code that would wipe os0: in any of my repositories)
> ...


Calm down mate smoke a BIG Joint .. Hug a Tree Anything find your peace again !!


----------



## Flame (Aug 26, 2022)

Rinnegatamante said:


> Don't even know why i wasted time actually finding back what the password for this website even is but the fact that people take as granted:
> 1) An out of context screenshot
> 2) A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration
> 3) A screenshot of something that literally has no real proof to ever had happened (Since all my software are opensource so you're all free to link me even at only a single instance of a malicious code that would wipe os0: in any of my repositories)
> ...



you are well regarded dev. next time you have a problem with a post please come to me. its just trolls being trolls.

but this is like the 3,000th time you quit.


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Aug 26, 2022)

Rinnegatamante said:


> Don't even know why i wasted time actually finding back what the password for this website even is but the fact that people take as granted:
> 1) An out of context screenshot
> 2) A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration
> 3) A screenshot of something that literally has no real proof to ever had happened (Since all my software are opensource so you're all free to link me even at only a single instance of a malicious code that would wipe os0: in any of my repositories)
> ...


I'd rather the community be safe than sorry and by you stating you have the ability/desire to brick someone's console out of anger/malice is worthy enough for myself and I assume others to not chance ruining their console. That screen shot doesn't exist if you don't take the time to type it out. It's not trolls, it's concerned gamers not wanting their vita to become a glorified paperweight.


----------



## Flame (Aug 26, 2022)

what i find funny in all this is Rinnegatamante writes his password in a book.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

@ Rinnegatamante :

I am thankfull for your work. Do not read what stupid people say, man you are old enough to know this.  I do not care what anybody say here. And the same like the Ukraina, I dont talk about it, what ever problem is going on, its nothing what we have to care. I stay on your side, but I was angry when a Fake build was floating around here and saying leaked or what ever. The result in your work show a good skill. Come on smoke some weed with us and relax and have a good time. I had ask so often that you come into this forum. I have so many questions on you and I was testing a lot of stuff from you. Mostly I want to ask for a Music fix for your Exhumed Powerslave PC Port, I am willing to test it, I know this game, since your info say it was not fully tested, but I need the music, please. And since you was porting mostly all classic Quake engine games from 1,2,3 , is it possible to port SIN based on quake 2 engine ? Anyway you are on the top with northfear in vita scene, who cares what other people say.

Will more Dreamcast ISOs testing for you. Do not update anymore the texture and graphics option, this is all fine, also music and videos are all fine. When you get 10% or 20% more framerate coding in the next update, than we have a solid emulator that can play mostly all games in decent quality.

Love you man.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> I'd rather the community be safe than sorry and by you stating you have the ability/desire to brick someone's console out of anger/malice is worthy enough for myself and I assume others to not chance ruining their console. That screen shot doesn't exist if you don't take the time to type it out. It's not trolls, it's concerned gamers not wanting their vita to become a glorified paperweight.


Basically Adding Fuel to the Fire ....  More Drama for what a Ego ..


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Aug 26, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Basically Adding Fuel to the Fire ....  More Drama for what a Ego ..


I wouldn't have had a reason to post anything (feel free to look at prior posts) had I not seen his discord posts threatening to brick console's. None of this happens if it doesn't start with a malicious rant from Rinne. If being concerned for the community at large is a negative then I guess people deserve to have their consoles bricked? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> I wouldn't have had a reason to post anything (feel free to look at prior posts) had I not seen his discord posts threatening to brick console's. None of this happens if it doesn't start with a malicious rant from Rinne. If being concerned for the community at large is a negative then I guess people deserve to have their consoles bricked? Makes no sense to me.


It's a control flex...  To feed a self important narcissistic person


----------



## Divineheresy88 (Aug 26, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> It's a control flex...  To feed a self important narcissistic person


You're welcome to your opinion, but on my end it's about letting people know to be weary due to his malicious post.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 26, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> Anybody know any good Malware scanner? Im actually gonna download one later today.


I use Malwarebytes Free (v3.6.1 for its 'classic' UI but gets security updates) every a couple of months.



Rinnegatamante said:


> A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration


A joke/sarcastic post about bricking consoles on purpose is a seriously disgusting thing to do and say, that's why people got fucking pissed off rightfully so. Don't be mad at us for it.

I do thank you for clarifying that, but still feels a bit sour as that's something that shouldn't be joked about.


----------



## Starry_Night (Aug 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I use Malwarebytes Free (v3.6.1 for its 'classic' UI but gets security updates) every a couple of months.
> 
> 
> A joke/sarcastic post about bricking consoles on purpose is a seriously disgusting thing to do and say, that's why people got fucking pissed off rightfully so. Don't be mad at us for it.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'll download that today.


----------



## Starry_Night (Aug 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I use Malwarebytes Free (v3.6.1 for its 'classic' UI but gets security updates) every a couple of months.
> 
> 
> A joke/sarcastic post about bricking consoles on purpose is a seriously disgusting thing to do and say, that's why people got fucking pissed off rightfully so. Don't be mad at us for it.
> ...


And its hard to tell if someone is serious or joking around on the Internet.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Testing :


Name : Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC JP
Notes : On flycast build version 1 the framerate was bad and many texture errors. Now the game works mostly fine, no texture error ! And best of all maybe playable ! Real Videos has bad framerate, but in game videos works good mostly good with 90% to 100% framerate. Framerate can be 90% to 100% gameplay, but framerate drops down when enemys comes or fire effects show up. Anyway I think its playable. Good Job !


Name : Blue Stinger (PAL)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Game works without any texture error. In game videos can have bad framerate or good framerate. The gameplay for self without enemy can have a framerate with 90% to 100%, but when enemys come the framerate fall down to 50%. On the one hand its playable, on the other hand its not playable. Good result.


Name : Grand Theft Auto 2 (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Gameplay has maybe 100%. I dont know this game, but I think its mostly playable ! But videos has framerate problems, like all the other games.


Name : Quake III Arena (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : 
Notes : On the first emulator build this game was not starting. Now the game works without any texture or graphic error. Almost perfect. But framerate is ~50% and unplayable. Anyway amazing job !


Name : Shadow Man (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC
Notes : The first video was not working. No texture error, all fine. The framerate can be from 80% to 90% to 100%. I think its playable ! Tested only 10 minutes. Very Good !

-

Playable (~90%-100% Framerate gameplay only):

1 - Nanatsu No Hikan / Seven Mansions (English v1.3 - Compressed)
2 - Fighting Force 2 (Europe)[DCP]
3 - Grand Theft Auto 2 (US)[RDC]
4 - Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS]
5 - Shadow Man (US)[RDC]

Carrier - Maybe also playable, sometimes I get 90% to 100% framerate on the BETA copy NTSC.
The Ring Terror Realms - Works also not soo bad ~80% framerate in gameplay.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> And its hard to tell if someone is serious or joking around on the Internet.


Well that's what did actually happen at the beginning of Vita hacking.. Kung Fu Rabbit was a game that would brick your Vita.. & later a Harry Potter game.....  Again fuck all this dumb drama..  Rinnegatamante's attitude is his own problem..  & it's my one weekend off this month I got better things than this BS on my mind...  Going to have a VR weekend I ain't played my Oculus Quest 2 for months...  Pavlov here I come..


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Testing :
> 
> 
> Name : Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS]
> ...


Did you get around to trying Resident Evil Code Veronica yet.. That played quite well on the 1st release of Flycast..   Doing a great job testing these out Pete Respect,!


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Had not tested RE Code Veronica, because rinne was testing it all the time.  So I think its good. Will try later anyway. I still have my original GDroms US version and Japan version of Code Veronica, was a good game, but I love more part 1 ,2 and 3. Resident Evil 1 PC port would be also great, it was having 3dfx mode and full uncut so far the german copy.

I must retest again Nightmare Creatures II, it was not working, maybe BETA or US release will work and later the Tony Hawk and Tomb Raider games testing. Man this is christmas.


----------



## Starry_Night (Aug 26, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Well that's what did actually happen at the beginning of Vita hacking.. Kung Fu Rabbit was a game that would brick your Vita.. & later a Harry Potter game.....  Again fuck all this dumb drama..  Rinnegatamante's attitude is his own problem..  & it's my one weekend off this month I got better things than this BS on my mind...  Going to have a VR weekend I ain't played my Oculus Quest 2 for months...  Pavlov here I come..


I didn't know about that. I wasn't around when that happened, thanks for telling me about that. I'm kinda new to Vita hacking, I hacked my Vita I believe in 2020.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Aug 26, 2022)

Rinnegatamante said:


> Don't even know why i wasted time actually finding back what the password for this website even is but the fact that people take as granted:
> 1) An out of context screenshot
> 2) A blatant sarcastic overexaggeration
> 3) A screenshot of something that literally has no real proof to ever had happened (Since all my software are opensource so you're all free to link me even at only a single instance of a malicious code that would wipe os0: in any of my repositories)
> ...


Stop making yourself look like the clown you are


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> I didn't know about that. I wasn't around when that happened, thanks for telling me about that. I'm kinda new to Vita hacking, I hacked my Vita I believe in 2020.


OH yeah lots of people got Fukt on Kung fu rabbit....


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Testing :


Name : Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Mostly no texture error, music is working. The main menu is very bad and slow. But the gameplay gives 100% framerate in the first Map free skate mode. This is amazing ! But after 5 minutes the emulator crash and error, try more than one time.


Name : System Shock 2 BETA Oct 15 2000 Prototype
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Just testing for fun, the game is not working, on SEGA title it stops.


Name : Shenmue BETA Aug 18 2000 Prototype / SHENMUE 1 BETA 0.400 DISC 1 PERFECT DUMP
Format : GDI
Region : NTSC US
Notes : My knowledge is zero for this game. Title screen was perfect working with full framerate and only debug menu, open first test area was working great, but testing other maps break up. I have no idea, need someone with knowledge. Seems to work.


Name : Nightmare Creatures II BETA May 9 2000 Prototype
Format : GDI
Region : NTSC
Notes : ''can not open track62.raw'' , not working.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Testing :
> 
> 
> Name : Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 (US)[RDC]
> ...


Shenmue 1 work OK lots of texture mashing.. But the frames seem to be steady for the most part  much worse on the original Flycast


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

@ SuperDan :
'' lots of texture mashing ? ''
The most games runs perfect in texture quality, what ever it is. Deactivate all graphic options, I only use FPS counter thats it. All graphic option works great, but dont give you more framerate in anyway. And after some testing, all the options make trouble for different games types and create texture errors, when you deactivate all, you will end up in great quality with the SAME framerate. The testers from rinne of flycast was not doing a good job, its easy to use. Even when you change the resolution from 640x480 to 320x240 make no differences in framerate, its impossible, so there must by some power left..
Now testing Code Veronica GDI.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan :
> '' lots of texture mashing ? ''
> The most games runs perfect in texture quality, what ever it is. Deactivate all graphic options, I only use FPS counter thats it. All graphic option works great, but dont give you more framerate in anyway. And after some testing, all the options make trouble for different games types and create texture errors, when you deactivate all, you will end up in great quality with the SAME framerate. The testers from rinne of flycast was not doing a good job, its easy to use. Even when you change the resolution from 640x480 to 320x240 make no differences in framerate, its impossible, so there must by some power left..
> Now testing Code Veronica GDI.


All my games are GDI..  No you can see the texture mashing straight away on my Shenmue it's not terrible but you can help but notice it...


----------



## HandsomeJack (Aug 26, 2022)

The PAL version of Quake 3 is impressively close to running at full speed.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 26, 2022)

@ SuperDan : add info, thanks man. What did you test NTSC or PAL copy GDI ? Rinnegatamante pictures say ~60% framerate (intensive scenes and as low as 10-15 fps), so unplayable. But the Beta copy I had tested for 5 minutes was not so bad, but I dont know the game and so dont know the debug menu, it stops mostly.

BTW: here the flycast-vita Compatibility List from rinnegatamante :
https://newflycast.rinnegatamante.it/


Everything that was tested even with low framerate, the gameplay was mostly full smooth and mostly no texture errors.

Testing :

Name : Shenmue
Format : GDI
Region : ?
Notes from SuperDan : Shenmue 1 work OK lots of texture mashing.. But the frames seem to be steady for the most part much worse on the original Flycast. you can see the texture mashing straight away on my Shenmue it's not terrible but you can help but notice it... The list from Rinnegatamante say : https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/28 Shenmue (PAL) Framerate is very inconsistent, can even get to fullspeed in less intensive scenes and as low as 10-15 fps in intensive ones.
Ryuzaki face is garbled as well as his jacket and those glitches are unfixable (It would require Per-Pixel sorting which is too intensive for Vita and would require GL4).


Name : Biohazard - Code Veronica - Kanzenban (JP)(Disc 1)
Format : GDI
Region : NTSC J
Notes : I would say its not playable, the framerate is good in small rooms without enemys, but with enemys it drops a lot down. The same problem like Carrier. So it would be playable. rinnegatamante list say its good playable, but his list also say https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/147 : ''Gameplay - (13-30fps depending on how many character models and effects are on screen, in the beginning it's raining but after it stops performance increases and many indoor areas run at fullspeed very playable and enjoyable) '' . The game have to play it from beginning to the end, later there are winter snow maps. raining was good for me, but so bigger the outside area so more down the framerate. All in one, very good, but need +10% or 20% more framerate. The Settings Used from rinne list, I come up with the same but different video settings. Biohazard 3 Japan is so far the best Resident Evil game working with this emulator, also a highlight and I will play it the next days from start to the end.


Name : Biohazard 2 - Value Plus (Disc 1)(JP)[XIAOPANG]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC J
Notes : Stop in the beginning, unplayable. rinnegatamante dont have it in the list. Anyway, I have the original discs and its the only japan import that make trouble on my PAL original dreamcast system. I need a special import boot disc to play it on my PAL system. So I think its just the japan copy that the emulator dont like, maybe PAL or NTSC US will work, but noone had test it so far. So PAL copy test later.


Name : San Francisco RUSH 2049 (US)[ECHELON]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : In first try it dont work. In second try it dont work and say I need BIOS files (I still have not copy BIOS files), I had wait and the game was starting ! On the normal way the ECHELON release need UTOPIA boot disc, maybe thats the reason, but I dont have Bios files copyed. Framerate between 50% and 70%, rarity 90%, just to slow, no differences in framerate between driving fast or stoping, it depends on the free area how big it is. Main menu is 100%. Testing only first track. Change the camera view to first view give me ~80 to 90%, on this way its not so bad and a little bit playable ! Good Job ! Testing Track 2, DEACTIVATE IN-GAME Sound, was give me more framerate sometimes up to 100%, but also drops down to 80%. So its get better. Tested only 1 car, no tournament.


Name : The.House.of.the.Dead.2.(E)-NBS
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : After create save file, error. rinnegatamante list say good playable, but maybe they have try GDI instead of cdi ? Test later again.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 27, 2022)

ya I'm completely done with this shit show.  I just paid for my steamdeck today in full. I'll use steamdeck and/or real dreamcast to play my games.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 27, 2022)

HandsomeJack said:


> The PAL version of Quake 3 is impressively close to running at full speed.





realtimesave said:


> ya I'm completely done with this shit show.  I just paid for my steamdeck today in full. I'll use steamdeck and/or real dreamcast to play my games.


Dreamcast works really good on PC & Android these days using Redream emulator I have both probably best on Steam Deck also


----------



## peter8 (Aug 27, 2022)

I have change the option from TV Composite, to RGB Component. I have the feeling that this give me maybe ~5% more framerate and more games runs like butter. Tested with Biohazard 3 and Carrier BETA both was give me mostly 100% framerate and Biohazard was going over it with 7%.
Unsure, need more testing. Unreal Tournament works also better with over 80% framerate in small Maps.

@ HandsomeJack :
Quake III runs perfect, but framerate is at 50% unplayable, even when there is no graphic error.


----------



## peter8 (Aug 27, 2022)

Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS]

I have complete done this game from start to end. Had use Hard Difficulty and it was working. The emulator was not one time crash playing 5 hours ! The framerate was mostly good, but also slowdown here and there. Currently the best playable game. The Mercenaries mode not tested, a lot of enemys there. Real videos works not good, but in game videos runs mostly good.

Settings :

General : Cable RGB Component 
Video : Per Triangle, ALL OPTIONS OFF, only FPS Counter ON, 640x480, no frameskip.
Advance : nothing touched, 1.500 downclock, Dynarec (nothing tested so far here)

So we can play Resident Evil 3 Dreamcast on Vita with this emulator, million thanks !


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 28, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Dreamcast works really good on PC & Android these days using Redream emulator I have both probably best on Steam Deck also


Yup sounds great man thanks


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 28, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS]
> 
> I have complete done this game from start to end. Had use Hard Difficulty and it was working. The emulator was not one time crash playing 5 hours ! The framerate was mostly good, but also slowdown here and there. Currently the best playable game. The Mercenaries mode not tested, a lot of enemys there. Real videos works not good, but in game videos runs mostly good.
> 
> ...


Tried Resi Code V wasnt too bad choppy auidio frame drops but still playable i played for 1 hour...


----------



## peter8 (Aug 28, 2022)

@ SuperDan : Yeah. I had put Veronica in Maybe playable. The framerate is to often slowdown, thats not good when playing to long. It should be less work with 90% framerate. Anyway rinne must update the emulator with 10% or 20% more framerate thats all, graphics are super.



Testing :


Name : Nightmare Creatures II (US)[NBS]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC
Notes : Not working. I had try 3 different images, non of this is working. Maybe the emulator dont want this title. Currently the only game I had found that will not work in anyway, tested PAL cdi, NTSC cdi and BETA gdi.


Name : D2 (US)(Disc 1)
Format : GDI
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Game works fine without texture errors, but framerate is ~60% and unplayable, but smooth. Side note, the US version is censored, only Japan copy is uncut. The compatible list from rinne say it was tested the PAL copy, but a PAL copy was never released, only NTSC. More testing make no sense at the moment, since there are tons of videos that can not be skip.


Name : Le Mans 24 Hours (Europe)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : No texture errors. Unplayable, the framerate is ~50%, very slow. Anyway, this game is intense, so its a wonder that the emulator can even start it. Impressive.


Name : Resident Evil 2 (US)(Disc 1)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC
Notes : Dont work. The japan copy was also not working. Maybe this title will not work with this emulator, but no big deal we still have Nemesis and Veronica.


Name : Tokyo Xtreme Racer (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC
Notes : No texture errors. This racing game works pretty good, maybe 80% to 90% framarate performance. It works better than Rush or any other racing game. But still unplayable, the framerate is variable and go up from perfect to very fast down bad, but all in one I was driving the complete city one time and it was doing fun !


Name : Carrier
Format : GDI
Region : NTSC US
Notes : I was testing before the BETA copy and it was mostly run at 80 to 90% framerate and up to 100%. Anyway the FINAL copy runs with 70% framerate, very slow and unplayable. So when someone asking himself why I am testing BETA copys, here is the answer, the BETA copy is playable, but the Final copy not. Otherwise its playable but 70% is for me to slow.
Extra note : Do not use any cdi version ! All of them are nuked and have texture errors. This was the only game that was making trouble back in the warez years. We have to use GDI version.


Name : Urban Chaos (Europe)[DCP]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Dont start, error.


Name : ECCO the Dolphin - Defender of the Future (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : Some small texture erros but no big deal its ok, framerate a bit to slow. Maybe some maps playable and other not. Love this game. Will test later the BETA copy. Unplayable currently.


Name : Half Life Xanadu BETA
Format : NRG
Region :
Notes : Emulator can not read Nero NRG images.


Name : Soldier of Fortune (Europe)[ALPAX]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : This release is NUKED, do not work.


Name : Soldier of Fortune v1.000 (2001)(Crave - Ubi Soft)(PAL)(M3)[!]
Format : GDI
Region : PAL
Notes : Game works fine and no texture errors, the graphics are orgasm. But unplayable, the framerate is to slow. The BETA copy was working a bit faster. The list from rinne say playable, this is it not. Unreal Tournament runs a lot better with 80% framerate.


Name : House of the Dead 2 (US)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : After save file in beginning, error.


Name : Tony Hawk's Pro Skater (US)[RDC]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC US
Notes : No texture errors, but framerate is very slow. Make no sense to test more, unplayable. But Tony Hawk 2 was mostly playable with 100% framerate, but was crash all the time.


-

Playable (~90%-100% Framerate gameplay only) :

1 - Biohazard 3 - Last Escape (JP)[HOOLiGANS] - complete tested on Hard difficulty from start to end.
2 - Nanatsu No Hikan / Seven Mansions (English v1.3 - Compressed)
4 - Fighting Force 2 (Europe)[DCP] - only trsted 10 minutes
3 - Carrier BETA copy only (NOT FINAL version, runs slower) - only chapter 1,2 playable unfinished prototype
4 - Fighting Force 2 (Europe)[DCP] - only tested 10 minutes
5 - Shadow Man (US)[RDC] - only tested 10 minutes

Playable Unsure :

Grand Theft Auto 2 (US)[RDC] - Maybe playable, 100% framerate, but rinne list say it crash very often.
The Ring Terror Realms - Works also not soo bad ~80% framerate in gameplay.
Resident Evil Code Veronica - many slowdowns.

Do Not Work :

Nightmare Creatures II - Currently DO NOT WORK - tested 3 different images
Resident Evil 2 - Currently DO NOT WORK - tested NTSC J cdi and NTSC US cdi, not tested PAL copy and GDI image
Half Life Xanadu BETA - emulator can not read NRG image , test later GDI version but its a different build.


----------



## chronoss (Aug 28, 2022)

japan_monkey1111 said:


> fd_fix.skprx
> kubridge.skprx
> 
> all latest
> ...


I tested with your plugin and it work for me, i can launch the app but no game tested yet !!!

where to put game file and wich format work with that ?


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 28, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan : Yeah. I had put Veronica in Maybe playable. The framerate is to often slowdown, thats not good when playing to long. It should be less work with 90% framerate. Anyway rinne must update the emulator with 10% or 20% more framerate thats all, graphics are super.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried Project Justice 2 & Power Stone 2..  Not too bad frame drops aplenty...  Kind of playable


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 28, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Tried Project Justice 2 & Power Stone 2..  Not too bad frame drops aplenty...  Kind of playable


I played Power Stone on it works pretty good, played half the game through with no issue.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 28, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Dreamcast works really good on PC & Android these days using Redream emulator I have both probably best on Steam Deck also


Hell it even works good on the Switch's HOS with Flycast, playing Rayman 2 rn without any problems.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 28, 2022)

Giving Shenmue a go it's crashed a few times but I'm still enjoying this Ol classic


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 28, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> Hell it even works good on the Switch's HOS with Flycast, playing Rayman 2 rn without any problems.


when I tried Linux on my Switch it was a buggy pile of shit. I mean it was cool but I had a lot of problems with software crashing in it.  Android on the other hand, no issues.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 28, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> when I tried Linux on my Switch it was a buggy pile of shit. I mean it was cool but I had a lot of problems with software crashing in it.  Android on the other hand, no issues.


I said on HOS, not Linux, there is a dedicated homebrew NRO. Welp, can only say how I experienced it and it was fine for me  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I use this one https://github.com/flyinghead/flycast


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 29, 2022)

Might just work.....?


----------



## peter8 (Aug 29, 2022)

@ SuperDan :

Its possible that Rayman 2 is good working, like user HalfScoper mention and rinne list say it also.



Name : Project Justice 2
Format : GDI
Region : ?
Notes SuperDan : Not too bad frame drops aplenty... Kind of playable


Name : Power Stone 2
Format : GDI
Region : ?
Notes SuperDan : Not too bad frame drops aplenty... Kind of playable


Name : Power Stone
Format : ?
Region : ?
Notes realtimesave : it works pretty good, played half the game through with no issue.


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 31, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan :
> 
> Its possible that Rayman 2 is good working, like user HalfScoper mention and rinne list say it also.
> 
> ...


Great work so far,

I've tried Rez (1.004 NTSC-J)
Title screen seems ok but a bit slow, the game crashes when coming to the first warp point.
By the by, I'm running flycast 1.0, I'll update to 1.02 tomorrow and try it again.
@SuperDan 
Edit:
I've updated to 1.02.
Rez (1.003) NTSC-J
Tried both 50 and 60hz.
Keeps crashing before the first boss fight.
Game runs way to slow to be fun.
Settings are:
PAL, Composite
Transparent sorting Per Strip
Automatic Frame skipping Maximum
Use Mipmaps
Use Simple Shaders
Delay Frame swapping
640x480

CPU
Dynarec
Idle skip
Use Neon Simd
Downclock 1.541
Self modifying code checks Full

Multi threaded emulation


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Not sure why, but the App keeps crashing on me when I try to run it. Will try again, as might be missing something, or might need to update some items


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 31, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Not sure why, but the App keeps crashing on me when I try to run it. Will try again, as might be missing something, or might need to update some items


Maybe you have to many plugins running on the background, I have turned a few off myself in ur0:tai by putting a hash sign in front of the plugin name.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 1, 2022)

koffieleut said:


> Maybe you have to many plugins running on the background, I have turned a few off myself in ur0:tai by putting a hash sign in front of the plugin name.


Just Updated the 2 suprx Files, and it works. However, unable to remap Controls. No L or R Triggers Set.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 1, 2022)

Some New games received a 30FPS patch thanks to Esppiral

: Ready 2 Rumble Boxing Round 2: https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/179 Sonic Adventure: https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/1 Rayman 2: https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita-compatibility-list/issues/19


----------



## peter8 (Sep 2, 2022)

Sorry to say this, but patching the images to get 1 frame more is just not a good idea. And the test members from rinne are wrong, there are talking about games with 20fps, there is nothing in the world with 20fps, we have 25fps or 29,97fps for TVcable consoles. I end up with the same result like all the other testers, but using different video settings. In the end the patches are not the solution.

Example :
Real videos has a framerate of 60%.
The gameplay for self has mostly a framerate of 70% - 80%.
When rinne fix the framerate for real videos, the gameplay will get a massiv booster, thats it.

I am done with testing, we need a update with +20% or 30% more framerate thats all. But compared version 1 where only a small handfull was starting and the framerate was 10% or 20%. Rinne was doing a great job for version 2, mostly all games starting and he was give it +70% more framerate. So lets see when rinne brings version 3, hopefully. Anyway version 2 was a great job and a little bit is playable so far ! Dont waste time with patching images.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Sorry to say this, but patching the images to get 1 frame more is just not a good idea. And the test members from rinne are wrong, there are talking about games with 20fps, there is nothing in the world with 20fps, we have 25fps or 29,97fps for TVcable consoles. I end up with the same result like all the other testers, but using different video settings. In the end the patches are not the solution.
> 
> Example :
> Real videos has a framerate of 60%.
> ...


I don't know actually ready to rumble boxing 2 definitely plays better...  Rayman 2 was supposed to be playable prior to the patch.. But I didn't try it before the patch but it works well here


----------



## peter8 (Sep 2, 2022)

Make no sense, its the same when we start patching snes or n64 rom files. And the emulator give you also a 30fps limit option, so patch not needed. Just waiting for performance update.


----------



## Ultrameyda (Sep 2, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Just Updated the 2 suprx Files, and it works. However, unable to remap Controls. No L or R Triggers Set.


In the controls settings of Flycast, choose the 2nd PSVita Controller option (at the bottom) and choose Map.
Then unmap the triggers from C and Z, and map them to left trigger right trigger.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2022)

Ultrameyda said:


> In the controls settings of Flycast, choose the 2nd PSVita Controller option (at the bottom) and choose Map.
> Then unmap the triggers from C and Z, and map them to left trigger right trigger.


Use the 2nd one !! i had the same issue


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ultrameyda said:


> In the controls settings of Flycast, choose the 2nd PSVita Controller option (at the bottom) and choose Map.
> Then unmap the triggers from C and Z, and map them to left trigger right trigger.


Hell yeah!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!! Not sure why, but the Games I tried, all seem to work pretty great. GDIs, and only Game to run kind of slow was MK Gold


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> Hell yeah!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!! Not sure why, but the Games I tried, all seem to work pretty great. GDIs, and only Game to run kind of slow was MK Gold


All mine are GDI's just ok so far


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 3, 2022)

I think I will stick to to flycast on my series X thanks for this though


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 3, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> All mine are GDI's just ok so far


Well, correction: GDIs --> CHDs


----------



## peter8 (Sep 5, 2022)

Update, lets hope it runs faster now.


Flycast Vita v.1.0.3

Changelog (v.1.0.3):
- Replaced AutoPlugin2 warning with a check on kubridge versioning.
- Added a check for kubridge existence.
- Increased available memory for the emulator by 6 MBs.
- Fixed an error causing a crash when attempting to boot unsupported platforms roms. Now it'll nicely error instead.
- Added Fast Sorting option for Transparency Sorting for a faster but less precise sorting algorithm usage.
- Updated to latest vitaGL commit.


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 5, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Update, lets hope it runs faster now.
> 
> 
> Flycast Vita v.1.0.3
> ...


I may give this a try now sounds like a substantial update


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 5, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Update, lets hope it runs faster now.
> 
> 
> Flycast Vita v.1.0.3
> ...


I have a day off too! Let me test a few favorites again!


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 5, 2022)

Deckard5621 said:


> I may give this a try now sounds like a substantial update


Some games are running well already...


----------



## PacBunny (Sep 5, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Sorry to say this, but patching the images to get 1 frame more is just not a good idea. And the test members from rinne are wrong, there are talking about games with 20fps, there is nothing in the world with 20fps, we have 25fps or 29,97fps for TVcable consoles. I end up with the same result like all the other testers, but using different video settings. In the end the patches are not the solution.
> 
> Example :
> Real videos has a framerate of 60%.
> ...


Doesn't Ocarina of Time for the N64 runs at 20fps?


----------



## peter8 (Sep 5, 2022)

@ PacBunny :
First this is dreamcast topic, second you had post fake builds and I dont talk with stupid people. Can you even prove your answer ? But talking of the n64 emulator for the vita it also need a huge update, donkey kong n64 carsh after the half when the maps gets bigger and framerate is very slow, tested the last days.

@ SuperDan : testing version 3, it feel the same performance like the older one, but not fully tested. Anyway Unreal Tournament has now texture errors, this was not on the old version 2. Resident Evil 3 works the same like the older version. Maybe it dont get better, but I am willing to wait for more updates. I want to know how Sega Saturn would be work on vita ?


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 5, 2022)

@peter8 Saturn is more difficult to emulate than Dreamcast I doubt we will ever see a Saturn emulator playable on vita although maybe someone can prove me wrong


----------



## peter8 (Sep 5, 2022)

yeah I know the problem for sega saturn, but the PSP has one very slow working and PS4 was getting it so far I know. Try and let see.


----------



## PacBunny (Sep 5, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ PacBunny :
> First this is dreamcast topic, second you had post fake builds and I dont talk with stupid people. Can you even prove your answer ? But talking of the n64 emulator for the vita it also need a huge update, donkey kong n64 carsh after the half when the maps gets bigger and framerate is very slow, tested the last days.
> 
> @ SuperDan : testing version 3, it feel the same performance like the older one, but not fully tested. Anyway Unreal Tournament has now texture errors, this was not on the old version 2. Resident Evil 3 works the same like the older version. Maybe it dont get better, but I am willing to wait for more updates. I want to know how Sega Saturn would be work on vita ?


How you gonna call me stupid when you don't know how to properly @ someone on here? Doesn't matter if this is a Dreamcast post my question was relevant to your comment but if you're gonna responded to me like that cus you're annoyed or petty then bring it lowlife.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 5, 2022)

I was reading a lot of your posts in the past, you are a stupid fuck, sorry to say this. Its wate of time for me.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Testing Downclock Ratio :

Change the Advance option Downclock Ratio. When installed new the Downclock Ratio is 1500. I had change it to 3520 and tested 4 games with it.
Unreal Tournament was running a lot better, but still texture errors. The Ring has now 98% framerate, mostly perfect and Real Videos get 23fps (30fps needed) on Ratio 1500 it only has 14fps ! Huge perfromance. Soldier of Fortune make it also better, but 3000 Ratio is maybe better. Resident Evil 3 is mostly perfect now and real videos has 53fps (60 needed). Just testing and I was not do it on version 2. Since this version 3 make many texture errors for Unreal Tournament, but there was no texture errors on version 2, so I will install the old version 2 again and delete version 3. I had also try 4000 Ratio, but than it will lose frames. My gosh !

One question to rinne, is it good or bad for the vita system to put Downclock Ratio from 1500 up to 3500 ? This is maybe the key to play more games in better performance, but not good when our vita gets overheat.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Testing Downclock Ratio - 3500 with very good results ! YEAH


We can stay with Flycast Vita v.1.0.2, currently best working version, mostly no texture errors. Flycast Vita v.1.0.3 has some new options, but has many texture errors. Quake III NTSC now running with gameplay of 30fps, but alone ! This is mostly perfect, but only small maps and without enemy, just walking.


Name : Quake III Arena (US)[RDC]
Region : NTSC
Format : cdi
Emulator : Vita v.1.0.2
Settings :

General
Broadcast - default
Region - default
Cable - RGB Component

Video
Per Triangle
Automatic Frame Skipping - Disable
Shadows - not used
Fog - not used
Widescreen - not used
Texture Filtering - default
use MipMaps - not used
use Simple shaders - not used
Vsync - not used
Show FPS Counter - YES
show VMU Ingame - not used
Rotate Screen 90° - not used
Delay Frame Swapping - not used
Native Depth Interpolation - not used
640x480 native
Frame skipping - 0

Advanced
CPU Mode - Dynarec
Idle Skip - on
Float ops gamehack - not used
use Neon SIMD - on
Downclock Ration - 3500
Self Modifying Code Checks - off

Result :
Real Videos has ~55fps (60fps needed) - watchable !
Menu - Full Speed
Music - mostly perfect
Gameplay ~30fps - PLAYABLE ! (Testing only Map Powerstation 0218 and Agony was perfect, without enemy just alone walking)

Sound make trouble, bullets shooting, the same like in Unreal Tournament and Soldier of Fortune, the emulator can not load fast enough the sound files from the image. Put Ingame Sound off make it faster.
BTW : Soldier of Fortune is also slightly playable with Overclock 3500, but mostly in small rooms.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Sep 6, 2022)

PacBunny said:


> How you gonna call me stupid when you don't know how to properly @ someone on here? Doesn't matter if this is a Dreamcast post my question was relevant to your comment but if you're gonna responded to me like that cus you're annoyed or petty then bring it lowlife.


Thanks for your frequent contributions to this place, stupid fuck


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Testing more Flycast Vita v.1.0.2 + Downclock Ratio - 3500 :

Illbleed US NTSC

Now WORKING between 27fps and 30fps, this mostly perfect. In game videos works to, Testing the first chapter in the horror house was give me full 30fps ! On first test with Ratio 1500 the game was crash and framerate was very slow.

Also better Working :
The Ring - Framerate ~95% mostly playable ! Sometimes 100% framerate.
Soldier of Fortune - a lot better performance, I had play the first 2 maps
Quake III - Some Maps indoor without enemy playable in full speed ! My Gosh
Unreal Tournament - better performance, walking alone is possible in good framerate !
ECCO - a lot better playable, wow

Now the Emulator gets more usefull and more is working, +20% framerate ! YEahhh.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Testing Downclock Ratio 3820 -> Real Videos works now in 30fps (NTSC) perfect ! Maybe Fixed now this problem.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 6, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Testing Downclock Ratio 3820 -> Real Videos works now in 30fps (NTSC) perfect ! Maybe Fixed now this problem.


Doing God's work Pete!  I ain't got no time to help sorry bloody work


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

@ SuperDan : Oh no, need your help. Please test Resident Evil Code Veronica with Downclock Ratio 3820 and tell me what you think. Maybe it gives you +20% performance and Videos should work now. But you need Vita v.1.0.2, the new version 0.3 gives a lot texture errors. Or 3500. Resident Evil 3 is now mostly perfect.
But you must talk with rinne, I do not know when we damage the vita with overclock.


Tested :
The Ring NTSC - Ratio 3900 - gameplay mostly full 30fps - perfect !


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 6, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan : Oh no, need your help. Please test Resident Evil Code Veronica with Downclock Ratio 3820 and tell me what you think. Maybe it gives you +20% performance and Videos should work now. But you need Vita v.1.0.2, the new version 0.3 gives a lot texture errors. Or 3500. Resident Evil 3 is now mostly perfect.
> But you must talk with rinne, I do not know when we damage the vita with overclock.
> 
> 
> ...


I will but can't say when I have 2 jobs back to back finish one have a hour break start the next job... Mortgage to pay.. Kids lool


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

@ SuperDan : Stay relax, when you have time. kids are more important.


Vanishing Point (US)[DCRES].cdi , Ratio 3900, gamplay is 100% in single player and ''front view'', driving alone. Perfect so far its intense game.


Tested some older scene releases :

Illbleed_USA_DC-ECHELON - not working, because of the Echelon intro, crash error
Quake_III_Arena_USA_DC-ECHELON - working
The_Ring_USA_DC-ECHELON - do not start
Zombie_Revenge_USA_DC-KALISTO - crash error (bin cue image)

So we have to stay with DCRES, DCP, DCP when using cdi files mostly all working. Echelon and Kalisto make trouble.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Was reading the libretro for flycast, there is a enhancement for Fast GD-ROM Loading, I had mention it before. But can not find the option core ? This will fix slowdowns.

note :

A new core option called ‘GD-ROM Fast Loading Mode’ has been added. It can severely cut down on loading times, sometimes even removing them almost entirely as can be seen in the game ‘Daytona USA 2001’.....


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 6, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Was reading the libretro for flycast, there is a enhancement for Fast GD-ROM Loading, I had mention it before. But can not find the option core ? This will fix slowdowns.
> 
> note :
> 
> A new core option called ‘GD-ROM Fast Loading Mode’ has been added. It can severely cut down on loading times, sometimes even removing them almost entirely as can be seen in the game ‘Daytona USA 2001’.....


sounds tasty if it works !


----------



## peter8 (Sep 7, 2022)

@ SuperDan :
Yeah, I do not know when rinne had use the enhancement for Fast GD-ROM Loading or not ? He is not willing to talk here.
I have the feeling that the image is not reading fast enough, thats why slowdowns when enemys comes or sound samples get loaded. Dreamcast has small RAM, it must permanently load the Disc with a lot of files.


Complete :
Nanatsu no Hikan aka 7th Mansion, complete done from start to end, Reina Ending A.
Was mostly fullspeed, real videos was also mostly 99% playable, no crash and no error. Mostly Perfect ! Million thanks.

1 - Resident Evil 3 - Hard difficulty done
2 - Nanatsu no Hikan - Reina Ending A done


Idea for next update :
- Flycast Vita v.1.0.3 is not good, stay on 1.0.2 is better
- no texture updates anymore like in v.1.0.3
- testing image speed ? Find out enhancement for Fast GD-ROM Loading and give extra settings for this one
- Overclock has a maximum rate of 5000, but it will stop at 4000, try to get the rest of them.
- more performance with Overclock and try to combine with image speed
- try to get more virtual RAM for the dreamcast system, loading more files from image
- add a setting for more audio options, stereo, mono, and sampler rate
- 320x240 resolution will not give more framerate ?


----------



## peter8 (Sep 7, 2022)

Testing :

Resident Evil Code Veronica US cdi - Ratio 3800, deactivate idle skip and Neon SIMD. Runs all a little bit better, but still slowdowns here and there, Real videos runs also better. Maybe for hardcore fans good enough, dont know.

Carrier - Ratio maybe dont help, same results - or + , this game is pain in the ass. The beta copy runs mostly perfect and the final copy has tons of slowdowns what ever settings used.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 8, 2022)

Good News, Maybe Fixed the slowdown problem for faster audio image loading, gives better performance.

Settings : Audio Latency down 62ms (testing under 40ms crash mostly the emulator)
In combination with Overclock 3800 I am getting good results :

Quake III and Unreal Tournament now decent playable mostly all Maps, but without enemys in practice mode. And the slowdows from bullets are fixed. When Latency is on 128ms each time it gets slowdows when shooting bullets. Also the Intro video for Quake III runs now mostly perfect. There are no texture errors, it make a lot of fun walking all the maps. The testers from rinne had say that the controlls for Unreal Tournament are bad, just configurate it in the options, works good for me. The result so far is amazing. I am still using version 2 and it runs better than we was thinking in the beginning. Audio Latency give better performance, thats why we need a audio Mono option and sampler setting it will speed up, but make trouble starting other games.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 8, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Good News, Maybe Fixed the slowdown problem for faster audio image loading, gives better performance.
> 
> Settings : Audio Latency down 62ms (testing under 40ms crash mostly the emulator)
> In combination with Overclock 3800 I am getting good results :
> ...


I think I will try these settings later thanks again Pete


----------



## IluaLinerin (Sep 8, 2022)

Any way to fully uninstall the emulator so i can update it? i tried booth manual downloaded vpk and using the homebrew browser and the emu refuses to update, stuck at 1.0.1-2-g30812a1c


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 8, 2022)

IluaLinerin said:


> Any way to fully uninstall the emulator so i can update it? i tried booth manual downloaded vpk and using the homebrew browser and the emu refuses to update, stuck at 1.0.1-2-g30812a1c


How did you download it? Try this perhaps

https://vitadb.rinnegatamante.it/#/info/877


----------



## peter8 (Sep 8, 2022)

I remember when installing version 3, it still was saying version 2, maybe a mistake from rinne. Anyway, version 3 has texture errors, so you can identify it on this way and it was having a extra video setting option.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 8, 2022)

Speed devils pal cdi or gdi run great with 1.03, dynamite cop, hotd 2, rival schools 2, confidential mission, soul fighter, toy commander, walt disney magical tour racing, track and field, power stone same run very great, 
sega 'c'est plus fort que toi'  thanks rinnegatemante !


----------



## peter8 (Sep 9, 2022)

@ jeferey : thanks for hotd2 information ! add to list. Do you get Nightmare Creatures II working ?


Tested :


Name : Prince of Persia - Arabian Nights (US)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : NTSC
Notes : Tested with v.1.0.2 and overclock 3800. Played the first 10 minutes and all was full speed 99%, no texture errors. Amazing work here. I will test later more. Not tested v.1.0.3. Great.


Name : The.House.of.the.Dead.2.(E)-NBS
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Tested with v.1.0.2 and will start, but crash in the beginning. Member 'jeferey' say it works perfect on v.1.0.3. I had not tested the GDI version so far, maybe the cdi is nuked, since it will start.


Name : Alone in the Dark - The New Nightmare v1.000 (2001)(Infogrames)(PAL)(Disc 1 of 2)[!]
Format : GDI
Region : PAL
Notes : Tested with v.1.0.2 and it has a to many texture errors, unplayable. But still get a good gameplay framerate with overclock 3800. The untouched real videos has a high bitrate and has it slowdows ~21fps (need 25fps). Not tested v.1.0.3.


Prince of Persia - Arabian Nights : Maybe full Playable and perfect (?) ! Yeah


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 9, 2022)

Thank you for all you work @peter8


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 9, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ jeferey : thanks for hotd2 information ! add to list. Do you get Nightmare Creatures II working ?
> 
> 
> Tested :
> ...


You stuck with version 1.0.2..?  Is it better performing


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 9, 2022)

Deckard5621 said:


> Thank you for all you work @peter8


Doing all the work.. Pete is a testing machine,!


----------



## jeferey (Sep 9, 2022)

V1.03 works better for me, but to change the game I have to restart flycast and not just the game, otherwise it causes texture problems or crashes, bugs
Yes Hotd2 works really well with some settings, CDI trad fr version used, NBA showtime works great too and magical racing too but only the US version in CDI


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Love how the Emu can use RetroArch Cheats  . Working on the SM64 DC Port, but a couple Cheats are being a problem


----------



## jeferey (Sep 9, 2022)

silent scope, pal, us, gdi or cdi or chd does not work well, the viewfinder remains black, even by changing the parameters, I have tried everything, it does not change, the game is fine in fps and graphics, except for the viewfinder


----------



## peter8 (Sep 10, 2022)

@ SuperDan : ''You stuck with version 1.0.2..? Is it better performing''

Yes I am still testing all the time Flycast Vita v.1.0.2. This version has mostly for all games perfect textures, Unreal Tournament for example best possible, picture is the same like original. But Flycast Vita v.1.0.3 and Unreal Tournament has strong texture errors. So there are big differences. rinne was update the vitagl in version 3 and it was a mistake and not needed. v.1.0.2 and v.1.0.3 has mostly the same performance. But it seems that version 3 can start some games that version 2 can not do. Rinne must use the old texture files from version 2 and than update with performance and new tools.
I say it all the time, stay on version 2. I play with PSTV 1080p so I see texture errors.

I am waiting for version 4.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 10, 2022)

For SM64 DC Port, under RetroArch, these are the following Cheats.....

Inf Health = D0E787 Value: 08

Inf Lives = D0E785 Value: 64

No Hits = D0E6FE Value: FFFF

Inf Hat Time = D0E78E Value: 7000

Hat Select = D0E6DC
111 Normal Hat
11A Fly-Inv Hat
11E Fly-Inv-Met Hat

Need help figuring out the No Fall Damage, and need a way to get the Press # for Moonjump


----------



## jeferey (Sep 10, 2022)

tested with 1.03 , euh Cosmic Smash version CHD, run Very good, perfect for me.
flag 2 flag en CDI. tesed this morning works very good


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 10, 2022)

Has anyone tried blue stinger I would love to be able to play that on my vita it’s my favorite Dreamcast game.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 10, 2022)

Deckard5621 said:


> Has anyone tried blue stinger I would love to be able to play that on my vita it’s my favorite Dreamcast game.



yes it is already possible, works


----------



## peter8 (Sep 10, 2022)

@ Deckard5621 : on page 5 I was testing it v.1.0.2 :

Name : Blue Stinger (PAL)[DCCM]
Format : cdi
Region : PAL
Notes : Game works without any texture error. In game videos can have bad framerate or good framerate. The gameplay for self without enemy can have a framerate with 90% to 100%, but when enemys come the framerate fall down to 50%. On the one hand its playable, on the other hand its not playable. Good result.

Tested only with overclock 1500. Its possible that it runs faster with 3800 overclock, was not testing it.


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 10, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ Deckard5621 : on page 5 I was testing it v.1.0.2 :
> 
> Name : Blue Stinger (PAL)[DCCM]
> Format : cdi
> ...


Awesome thank you


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 10, 2022)

jeferey said:


> yes it is already possible, works


Thank you


----------



## jeferey (Sep 10, 2022)

I have tested moho gdi in chd, will reduce stockage, perfect. No problem, overclock 382. Audio 64ms, per strip


----------



## peter8 (Sep 11, 2022)

Testing CHD format v.1.0.2 (first time test) :


House of the Dead 2, The (Japan).chd - crash
KISS Psycho Circus - The Nightmare Child (US).chd - freeze
Nightmare Creatures II (USA).chd -  freeze
Quake III - Arena (USA).chd - crash
Soldier of Fortune (US).chd - crash
The Ring (US).chd - working
Unreal Tournament (USA) cash.chd  - crash
Fighting Force 2 (Europe) (En,Fr).chd - working

The Ring and Fighting Force 2, was the only working image. Make no sense to test more CHD, the most of them will not work, otherwise crash after some minutes. Small files seems to work. But not a good idea. Stay on CDI or GDI.

ZIP pack files, not tested so far.


----------



## HandsomeJack (Sep 11, 2022)

http://retro-magic.de/Dreamcast_Hex_Patches_en

Widescreen hacks.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 11, 2022)

I have tested some weedscreen hack, in cht, images glitch and no gain performance, just adjust ratio and lots of games use 16/9 eme in base in' options. Benefice its with a patch 30fps than espirall. But 4 games its already release.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 12, 2022)

jeferey said:


> silent scope, pal, us, gdi or cdi or chd does not work well, the viewfinder remains black, even by changing the parameters, I have tried everything, it does not change, the game is fine in fps and graphics, except for the viewfinder


tested Silent Scope NTSC US, emu v.1.0.2, the viewfinder works perfect here.


----------



## peter8 (Sep 14, 2022)

I am now get Quake III decent playable with 1 Bot, testing some maps.

new testing stuff :

Per Triangle: highest balance between accuracy and speed. There might be some few texture/sorting glitches depending of the game
Per Strip: The fastest option avaliable, though it can definitely cause some graphical/sorting issues depending of the game
Automatic Frame Skipping: Normal skips frames if both CPU and GPU are having slowdown, while Maximum skips frames if the GPU is having slowdown.
VSync: Might add a tiny amount of input delay and performance drops in low-end machines, but gets rid of tearing on-screen

Per Strip = FASTEST
Automatic Frame Skipping = Normal skips both CPU and GPU (Maximum skips frames only of GPU)
VSync = OFF (performance drops in low-end machines)
Downclock = 4000

Enable DSP = OFF (Improves the accuracy of generated sound, but increases performance requirements.)

Delay Frame Swapping : Not recommended on slow platforms. This setting only applies when 'Threaded Rendering' is enabled.
Threaded Rendering : Restart Required
Auto Skip Frame : This setting only applies when 'Threaded Rendering' is enabled.

GD-ROM Fast Loading : MISSING OPTION - Speeds up GD-ROM loading.

Multiple-disc games : disk swapping

Extra Note : ZIP file works only for SEGA NAOMI games, not Dreamcast games. "chd|cdi|elf|bin|cue|gdi|lst|zip|dat|7z|m3u"
- FlyCast's core provided aspect ratio is 4/3.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 16, 2022)

peter8 said:


> tested Silent Scope NTSC US, emu v.1.0.2, the viewfinder works perfect here.




I also tested in 1.2 and it's always black ingame for the wiewfinder, not playable, what config do you use to make it work please? thanks


----------



## peter8 (Sep 16, 2022)

hmm. I promise you, Silent Scope works fine for me. Do you use Per Strip setting ?


General
Broadcast - default
Region - default
Cable - RGB Component

Video
Per Triangle (not per strip)
Automatic Frame Skipping - Disable
Shadows - not used
Fog - not used
Widescreen - not used
Texture Filtering - default
use MipMaps - not used
use Simple shaders - not used
Vsync - YES (better performance)
Show FPS Counter - YES
show VMU Ingame - not used
Rotate Screen 90° - not used
Delay Frame Swapping - not used
Native Depth Interpolation - not used
640x480 native
Frame skipping - 0

Advanced
CPU Mode - Dynarec
Idle Skip - on
Float ops gamehack - not used
use Neon SIMD - on off
Downclock Ration - 4000
Self Modifying Code Checks - off


Per Strip - is the fastest option, but make texture errors.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 20, 2022)

Flintstones Viva Rock Vegas works, LOL


----------



## Deckard5621 (Sep 20, 2022)

What about Tetris


----------



## jeferey (Sep 20, 2022)

Deckard5621 said:


> What about Tetris



I'm going to test that tonight. other game "tee off" works perfectly

edit: Yes i have tested sega tetris version cdi JP, works  perfect!


----------



## peter8 (Sep 21, 2022)

@ jeferey : had you found a Fix for your problem of Silent Scope ? We need to know what the problem is or was.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 21, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ jeferey : had you found a Fix for your problem of Silent Scope ? We need to know what the problem is or was.



no works for me, i have tested with v1.02 and 1.03, with same config or different spec and, the  wiewfinder stay black!

impossible shoot, config not working for me. but it's stupid because it's the only problem with the game, the rest works pretty well

config : 
General
Broadcast - default
Region - default
Cable - RGB Component

Video
Per Triangle (not per strip)
Automatic Frame Skipping - Disable
Shadows - not used
Fog - not used
Widescreen - not used
Texture Filtering - default
use MipMaps - not used
use Simple shaders - not used
Vsync - YES (better performance)
Show FPS Counter - YES
show VMU Ingame - not used
Rotate Screen 90° - not used
Delay Frame Swapping - not used
Native Depth Interpolation - not used
640x480 native
Frame skipping - 0

Advanced
CPU Mode - Dynarec
Idle Skip - on
Float ops gamehack - not used
use Neon SIMD - on off
Downclock Ration - 4000
Self Modifying Code Checks - off


----------



## realtimesave (Sep 22, 2022)

At least MVC2 works but now that I have a steamdeck it doesn't really matter as much.  Was hoping rinnegatamante would get it running at decent speed and fix the graphics glitches but I'm not holding my breath.  Steamdeck plays it just right.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 22, 2022)

realtimesave said:


> At least MVC2 works but now that I have a steamdeck it doesn't really matter as much.  Was hoping rinnegatamante would get it running at decent speed and fix the graphics glitches but I'm not holding my breath.  Steamdeck plays it just right.


the interest and the prowess and to have developed it on vita precisely!


----------



## realtimesave (Sep 22, 2022)

jeferey said:


> the interest and the prowess and to have developed it on vita precisely!


I was happy to see that I can progress past one stage in MVC2.  I take Vita with me on all of my plane trips, so MVC2 working fully would actually still be decent.  Steamdeck is kinda big for travel imho but probably doable.


----------



## jeferey (Sep 27, 2022)

do you think that an update will be effective in terms of performance or other?


----------



## peter8 (Sep 28, 2022)

@ realtimesave :
Some games works decent good and mostly with perfect textures. The emulator is still usefull and I am thankfull.


@ jeferey :
We need a update, only more framerate, textures all fine. We have a other problem :
Rinnegatamante had say that flycast has a core problem and he do not know what it is and the framerate fall down for no reason. Now I was reading the original info from flycast and its also saying it has a core problem. In this fact Rinnegatamante must stop wondering about that. The second point is that we have a handfull of games that crash all the time, its not a cpu problem, flycast just dislike some games thats all. I was testing a lot of games with high cpu, the emulator dont crash.
I remember a other good emulator back in the years with the name Chankast, would be good to test this one to, anyway a good idea to have more emus. But Chankast is maybe dead and the source code is lost. A other good emulator was nulldc, but dont know of source code. We need a other emulator the vita can not handle the core problem from flycast, otherwise the vita has more power we would not realise the dropdowns.

BTW: 
Fighting Force 2 - 50% done on normal difficulty. No crash, some slowdowns.
The Ring Terror Realms - 50% done. No crash, per strip make texture errors, slowdowns comes to often.

Testing a lot Save Slots, perfect working, thanks. Still on version 2.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 10, 2022)

Fighting Force 2 NTSC US  - I have it complete done from start to end, no cheats. Its a very long game. Was mostly good and decent playable, losing framerate here and there, but no big deal. 3 games complete done now !

Quick Save option Save Slots - DO NOT USE it and change later the any settings, otherwise the VMU get error when loading again. It can break the emulator even when playing NTSC it will run on 50fps and lose framerate. In this fact delete flycast and install all new, use the settings before playing this ive best performance.

nullDC Emulator was used for the PSP version, the info say the source code was lost but it was recoded new and works now. nullDC need BIOS files, the result on the PSP is very bad, but it should good work on VITA and it has no core problem.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 10, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Fighting Force 2 NTSC US  - I have it complete done from start to end, no cheats. Its a very long game. Was mostly good and decent playable, losing framerate here and there, but no big deal. 3 games complete done now !
> 
> Quick Save option Save Slots - DO NOT USE it and change later the any settings, otherwise the VMU get error when loading again. It can break the emulator even when playing NTSC it will run on 50fps and lose framerate. In this fact delete flycast and install all new, use the settings before playing this ive best performance.
> 
> nullDC Emulator was used for the PSP version, the info say the source code was lost but it was recoded new and works now. nullDC need BIOS files, the result on the PSP is very bad, but it should good work on VITA and it has no core problem.


Glad to see your still testing away ....  !!!


----------



## peter8 (Oct 10, 2022)

@ SuperDan : Next game will be The Ring Terror Realms from start to end testing, I love it. When you see rinne, please tell him source code for nullDC is on the download page for the PSP version and updated. We need it to test it on the VITA.

BTW : 
was also testing Sega Mega CD over PSP Adrenalin with PicoDrive Emulator, it need BIOS files. Mortal Kombat 1 untouched image BIN CUE file was working perfect and ISO+MP3 Rip version was same working. The intro video must skip, thats all. Snatcher was also working good. Sonic CD was working but the framerate was incorrect. Sega 32x dont work with pico, but it should work with RetroArch, need more testing. Good Result so far.


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 15, 2022)

can't make it run. INstalled kubridge, libshacccc, added kubridge to config.txt under kernel, added bios files... it crashes on boot.
I have enso and all that obviously. What could be wrong?


----------



## peter8 (Oct 15, 2022)

@ placebo_yue : you also need fd_fix. you dont need BIOS files to start games.


Testing : BIOS
Works great, the same like original Dreamcast and we need it ! with this one we can open the VMU memory card that only have 200Blocks so we can manage copy and delete save files ! Good Work. The only problem, even in the main dreamcast menu the framerate is missing 20% and slowly. I had found out that VGA mode is best working in BIOS mode and it also helps in some games. And TV mode is better working than RGB mode.


----------



## placebo_yue (Oct 15, 2022)

peter8 said:


> you also need fd_fix


what's that? where do i find it and where do i put it?
Some guides and readmes assume i know what "add to *KERNEL" means, or other stuff that i suppose i'll know after a week or two doing this.. so i can't help but missing out some details. I do know about the config.txt file and*KERNEL now btw, that was just an example


----------



## peter8 (Oct 15, 2022)

original info :

Requirements:
- CFW Enso 3.60 or Enso 3.65
- libshacccg.suprx
- kubridge.skprx v.0.2 or higher
- fd_fix.skprx OR repatch_ex.skprx

Installation Process
- Install kubridge and FdFix by copying kubridge.skprx and fd_fix.skprx to your taiHEN plugins folder (usually ux0:tai) and adding two entries to your config.txt under *KERNEL. [NOTE: You need to update kubridge if you had it already installed for previously released Android ports].


The downlod link is somewhere in this topic, I know its over 10 pages long.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 18, 2022)

I am stupid and have to correct myself :

I had request Chankast and nullDC emulator ports. The funny story is, flycast is using at main core nullDC in an update version 3 (latest, the PSP use version 2 but with original nullDC core). So the request for nullDC is done. But Chankast still open.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Bringing back the story of FastGDRomLoad. We was talking back in the weeks about it. It seems the code version from rinne has this option, but it dont show up in the settings, for what ever reason. Or is it only on Retroarch mode ?

here a look ->

original

https://github.com/flyinghead/flycast/blob/master/core/cfg/option.cpp

// Misc

Option<bool> SerialConsole("Debug.SerialConsoleEnabled");
Option<bool> SerialPTY("Debug.SerialPTY");
Option<bool> UseReios("UseReios");
Option<bool> FastGDRomLoad("FastGDRomLoad", false);


rinne

https://github.com/Rinnegatamante/flycast-vita/blob/master/core/cfg/option.cpp

// Misc

Option<bool> SerialConsole("Debug.SerialConsoleEnabled");
Option<bool> SerialPTY("Debug.SerialPTY");
Option<bool> UseReios("UseReios");
Option<bool> FastGDRomLoad("FastGDRomLoad", false);


here is a video on youtube, (not from me) :

Flycast - GD-ROM Fast Loading mode - Soul Calibur - Before/After
youtube.com/watch?v=--cV5BAPgbo

See a before/after of the new option we just added to Flycast, called 'GD-ROM Fast Loading Mode'. It can severely cut down on loading times, sometimes even removing them almost entirely as can be seen in the game 'Soul Calibur' here.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 21, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Bringing back the story of FastGDRomLoad. We was talking back in the weeks about it. It seems the code version from rinne has this option, but it dont show up in the settings, for what ever reason. Or is it only on Retroarch mode ?
> 
> here a look ->
> 
> ...


Any luck with MSR Racing?


----------



## peter8 (Oct 22, 2022)

Sorry man MSR need a perfect emulator by 8MB or higher. Currently we work with 6MB.


Name : Metropolis Street Racer (US)[YZB]
Format : cdi
Region : US NTSC
Emulator : Flycast Vita v.1.0.2
Result : Intro video runs with ~90% framerate. The main menu and music option works to 100%. Textures are all perfect !
But the gameplay framerate has ~50% framerate, unplayable. Intense engine the same problem like 24h Le Mans.


Name : Metropolis Street Racer (US)[YZB]
Format : cdi
Region : US NTSC
Emulator : Flycast Vita v.1.0.3
Result : ?


Info from rinnegatamante :

Currently the Emulator runs with - ''available memory for the emulator by 6 MBs''

6MB is the lowest setting that the emulator works and a low % of games are working.
8MB is what the most games need and the Videos, is best working, but there are missing 2MB.
10MB is perfect working and also NAOMI need it, with this one all should work, butt mssing 4MB

I dont know where to get +2MB more so we have 8MB. But I come to the idea to use it from the Vita Memory Card or SD2Vita card. Example : Need For Speed Most Wanted Vita need a Memory Card with 4GB and it will create a virtual memory on the Card to get more power (printed on the front box cover). What is when rinne is using a virtual memory drive of 2GB to get more performance ?


CDI works best with 6MB, since its ripped and downsample.
GDI works best with 8MB, original dreamcast spec.
CHD is compressed and need the most power.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022

Metropolis Street Racer (US)[YZB] Flycast Vita v.1.0.3
Test-Drive, drive alone :
Use in-game option 'TV Camera - ON' give you 90% framerate up to 99% in gameplay !!! Front Camera view gives also a lot better framerate.
Used Long Drive in Test Mode. 
btw. Racing games runs mostly better with this emulator when using a different camera angel (front view). Unfortunality TV Camera is not so good to drive, but good working in first test. On this way Lap time races should be possible, best lap time in single race.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022

Good News !

I am now in FastGDRomLoad mode with Flycast Vita v.1.0.3. I am on testing now, it seems it gives more speed in gameplay and it stops the dropdowns. And maybe I can change some texture settings in the cfg. When all works fine I will upload it and rinne can make version 4. Quake III has a better balance now. YEAH. (but I am still unsure)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022

FastGDRomLoad mode is now working ! 
My gosh after long time found out how to do it.

Tested with Fighting Force 2 and Quake III on Flycast Vita v.1.0.3. Fighting Force 2 has amazing fast loading times, wow. And Quake III runs also a bit faster now. The Intro video for Biohazard 3 is mostly good now, but only cdi version downsample version. The Ring Terror Realms works also better. I had not tested Soldier of Fortune, but this is where we need it mostly, since it has the hardest loading times ever.

But Flycast Vita v.1.0.3 and v.1.0.2 has pro and contras, works slightly different. 
Example :
Fighting Force 2 with v.1.0.2 without FastGDRomLoad, has perfect gameplay framerate, but title screen runs slow.
Fighting Force 2 with v.1.0.3 with FastGDRomLoad, gameplay is not so perfect, but title screen runs perfect.

I had also fixed some texture errors v.1.0.3. But Unreal Tournament and The Ring works a lot better with v.1.0.2.
Its good to have both install files on the Vita system and install the correct one for each game.

Now I test a lot to get the right buffer size and I will try to clean some string lines, this could help with performance.


----------



## aw013 (Oct 23, 2022)

can you also test code veronica with fast gdrom?


----------



## peter8 (Oct 24, 2022)

Biohazard 3 works different like Code Veronica and FastGDRomLoad is not working on all titles. For Code Veronica its not so helpfull, only for items menu and doors. But we are working on lowest mem vita specs, so any help is usefull.

Example :

The Dreamcast was a good console but was having one big problem, it dont have enough RAM. It was more a arcade console. We have 3 types of dreamcast games that differently works. The untouched GDRom has tons of small files, because the Dreamcast can only load a small part of it into the RAM.

Type 1
Biohazard 3 - everything gets loaded over small files, all items, all enemys, every single camera, the bullet that you shot. Flycast has the problem that he can not load fast enough the small files and we have on every step a dropdown. The FastGDRomLoad option works very good here, since all files gets load fast, even when we work with lowest mem specs on vita system.

Type 2
Code Veronica - all Areas and Maps get full loaded into the RAM, only the items plus menu gets loaded every time. In this fact  FastGDRomLoad is not very helpfull. Since the Maps gets full loaded, we dont have enough mem on the vita for this title.

Type 3
Quake III - the main Maps gets full loaded into the RAM, but Enemys gets extra loaded, plus cdda music tracks. Music is complete differnt working compared with Biohazard 3 and Code Veronica its files based. FastGDRomLoad helps to load the enemys faster, but NOT the game framerate.

Example :

Mortal Kombat Gold, has millions of small files, FastGDRomLoad will help.
D2, everything gets full loaded into the RAM and stay there, its a mem problem.


Extra Note :

Flycast Vita v.1.0.2 + FastGDRomLoad - working ! Fighting Force 2 works mostly good. Fixed Title menu full speed !
Flycast Vita v.1.0.3 + FastGDRomLoad - working ! Fighting Force 2 works, but slower than version 2.

After testing, Flycast Vita v.1.0.3, it works 2% slower than Flycast Vita v.1.0.2. We can stay on v.1.0.2.

There is also a string to get Stereo to Mono, this also reduce the specs and gives a little more mem. But the info from Flycast say, there is no mono setting. But I will test it and maybe it works.

In the end we need more mem on the vita. rinne had say the plugin Kubridge eat a lot mem from vita. Flaycast need update and Kubridge.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 25, 2022)

NEW UPDATE :

Flycast Vita v.1.1

Changelog (v.1.1):
- Downstreamed to latest official Flycast commit. (BoxArts support has been disabled by default. It's recommended to enable it from emu.cfg solely if you have few roms cause, with a lot of roms, it will cause general instability in the emulator due to mem constraints).
- Added Fast GDRom Load option. (Faster loading times in games but may cause issues in some games).


Million thanks to rinne !


First Test v.1.1 :

FastGDRomLoad option is now under 'Settings / Advanced / Other' to find. Yeah ! simple put on and off, cfg change dont need anymore,

I had see there is more updated into the core. Tested first 5 minutes from Biohazard 3, new version has +3% performance.
Unreal Tournament need re-check for texture, was not good working on version 3, but perfect on version 2.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 25, 2022)

I like the menu better.. I'm wondering if my games would have better performance if they was CDI & not GDI...  I have to admit I haven't had time to test or play much at all... Got Hooked on NeiR Automata on switch...  Recently & that's been getting my spare time


----------



## jeferey (Oct 25, 2022)

soulcalibur (cdi or gdi) dosen't works with this version
and wacky race black band on screen on the right


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 25, 2022)

jeferey said:


> soulcalibur (cdi or gdi) dosen't works with this version
> and wacky race black band on screen on the right


I've messed with my settings so much im confused what the defaults was >>>?


----------



## Starry_Night (Oct 25, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> I've messed with my settings so much im confused what the defaults was >>>?


I already got confused when I first looked at the settings when flycast first released.... I need a text file with all the best settings for each of the games lol. I haven't used flycast for vita in a month or 2 so, ya...


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 25, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> I already got confused when I first looked at the settings when flycast first released.... I need a text file with all the best settings for each of the games lol. I haven't used flycast for vita in a month or 2 so, ya...


Same here ive been quite addicted to my Switch ... & that new Half Life 2 VR Mod was awesome ....  plus wife & work LOL !


----------



## peter8 (Oct 25, 2022)

@ SuperDan : I can upload my cfg file and you just put it into your folder, in this way you have my settings.

@ Starry_Night : just test only the games from my list and find the best settings.

@ jeferey : delete all files and install it new, And maybe your settings are wrong.

The new version gives only a little bit more performance, but this is good so. Everything is updated and the emulator is now in best status. Rinne maybe dont get it better. The only problem left is Kubridge, its need so many mem, this update is the job of coder Bythos.

Remember only a low number of games are working now :

Fighting Force 2 - mostly good now
Nanatsu no Hikan - mostly perfect now
Biohazard 3 - better performance
Prince of Persia - mostly perfect
The Ring Terror Realms - better performance
Silent Scope - is now decent playable

Illbleed is now a lot better working,just walk and dont run. Its maybe now decent playable ! (you must walk anyway)
Unreal Tournament is now Fixed with texture, mostly, version 03 was create so many errors.

Quake III works a lot better, but still unplayable, playing tier 1 with enemys.


----------



## Starry_Night (Oct 25, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan : I can upload my cfg file and you just put it into your folder, in this way you have my settings.
> 
> @ Starry_Night : just test only the games from my list and find the best settings.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll take a look at it later tonight

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022



SuperDan said:


> Same here ive been quite addicted to my Switch ... & that new Half Life 2 VR Mod was awesome ....  plus wife & work LOL !


I've playing around on my hacked PS3, and my PC here and there. I've been mostly watching YouTube, and helping out on a wildlife sanctuary where I live. So I've been kinda out of touch on the whole hacking thing.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 25, 2022)

Starry_Night said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look at it later tonight
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022
> 
> ...


I Understand ..i work with Animals too ive been a Vet Tech for about 9 years now .... i still love hackin & always ..just my i aint got the time much anymore work 6 days a week &on sundays im just a lazy af

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022



peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan : I can upload my cfg file and you just put it into your folder, in this way you have my settings.
> 
> @ Starry_Night : just test only the games from my list and find the best settings.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir ! i'd try the cfg ini when ever you post it ....  i dunno about you but since Flycast came out my Max Payne no longer works on Vita >? & ive tried installing it twice recently


----------



## peter8 (Oct 25, 2022)

Will upload it soon, I will just make a 'data folder' so all of you can use it. Very easy. Dont say sir, I am just a stupi east german old man. lol

Max Payne, this can be only the problem of Kubridge version 2. I am sorry, I had delete Max Payne for some days ago, because I am running low on space and was not testing it anymore. GOOD that you report it !!!
But I had tested the new Kubridge plugin with all other PC ports, Quake I II and III, Shadow Warrior, Duke Nukem, Wolf3D, Blood, Half Life, Blake Stone, all of them works fine and Quake III PC Port works better now. I only have PC ports, no Android ports on my vita.
I was not testing so far C&C PC port, will do it now.

Kubridge version 2 need more testing, with all homebrews.


@ jeferey : 
there is a data folder in ux0:data/flycast. you must delete the folder ! otherwise you run the new update version 4 and using the old cfg version 3. This will fight each other. Delete flycast and the folder ! install all again, this must work. otherwise I will create a data folder.


----------



## jeferey (Oct 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> Will upload it soon, I will just make a 'data folder' so all of you can use it. Very easy. Dont say sir, I am just a stupi east german old man. lol
> 
> Max Payne, this can be only the problem of Kubridge version 2. I am sorry, I had delete Max Payne for some days ago, because I am running low on space and was not testing it anymore. GOOD that you report it !!!
> But I had tested the new Kubridge plugin with all other PC ports, Quake I II and III, Shadow Warrior, Duke Nukem, Wolf3D, Blood, Half Life, Blake Stone, all of them works fine and Quake III PC Port works better now. I only have PC ports, no Android ports on my vita.
> ...


can you send your .cfg? for this version, because I can't make the games work better with this version....yet I did delete the data folder


----------



## peter8 (Oct 26, 2022)

will do it next days, promise.

what is exactly the problem ? texture errors ? or framerate, performance ?

please give me a list of your games that you want to play.


----------



## jeferey (Oct 26, 2022)

peter8 said:


> will do it next days, promise.
> 
> what is exactly the problem ? texture errors ? or framerate, performance ?
> 
> please give me a list of your games that you want to play.



House of the dead 2 ok with v1.2,v1.3,v1.1, but for me just up to performance

Wacky race ok with v1.02,1.03 but v1.1 black band right corner. performance on time attack 1 players it's so good! 
and v1.1 performance better or screen broken texture

Silent Scope : Ko with all version texture the viewfinder stays black

MSR: Ok with all version , playable , but request much framerate, 

Toy commander Very good with all version better v1.1

Soulcalibur run very slow 20fps in v1.2,v1.3, or v1.1 broken texture not playable

project justice ok with v1.2,v1.3,v1.1 not very best perf for me with all version

Confidential mission : Perfect all versions

Dead or alive 2 : ok with all version but no best perf , framerate no good

Power stone 1  ok

power stone 2 ok better in 1vs1

Death Crimson OX ok with all version; perfect

Dynamite cop ok with all versions with spec settings for no glitch

ESPN: ok 

Deadly skies ok with all version: perfect

Fist of the North Star Perfect with all

Fighting Vipers 2 with all versions not very best perf

Phantasy Star Online : Perfect

NBA Showtime perfect

Propeller arena: Ok with version 1.3 good perf, not tested with v1.1

Rayman 2 ok, Ready 2 Rumble Round 2 ok with patch espirall!!!
same with sonic and sonic 2

Soul fighter ok with all version

Speed devils so better with version 1.1, or v1.2and 1.3 same good performance and framerate

Tech Romancer: ok all versions

Tony hawx pro skater 2 ok with all versions

Virtua Striker 2, ouch very good game , euhh requires a lot of perf for all versions, texture ok

Virtua tennis: ko crash with v1.1 or v1.3 and 1.2 ok but very slow

Walt Disney World Quest - Magical Racing Tour with all version ok run great

Zombie Revenge ok with all version

Resident Evil Code Veronica with v1.1 not tested, but v1.3 , I have already made good progress lol

Marvel vs Capcom 2 ok with all version, same for 2d fighting games in general

Sports Jam: ko with all version

Head hunter , good perf with all version


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 26, 2022)

jeferey said:


> House of the dead 2 ok with v1.2,v1.3,v1.1, but for me just up to performance
> 
> Wacky race ok with v1.02,1.03 but v1.1 black band right corner. performance on time attack 1 players it's so good!
> and v1.1 performance better or screen broken texture
> ...


WHAT no Draconus ( my fav hidden gem of DC )


----------



## jeferey (Oct 26, 2022)

yes , forget and ohhh don't even know.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 27, 2022)

@ jeferey : thanks for your test list ! You have titles that I dont know and was not testing it. lol
This will go into the test list :

https://gbatemp.net/threads/flycast-vita-gbatemp-member-compatibility-list-and-testing.618665/

This are the only one I know from you :

Silent Scope
Tony hawk pro skater 2
Zombie Revenge
Resident Evil Code Veronica

Silent Scope - I can help you with my cfg file, this game has perfect textures, the framerate is not the best in the beginning but get better and better over the time. Try NOT to use 'Fast Sorting' option on version 4 and do NOT use 'Mipmaps'.

Tony hawk pro skater 2 - you must test it longer ! one version NTSC or PAL will crash all the time when you play 5 minutes or so. I had test yesterday Tony Hawk 1 NTSC and the framerate was mostly at 95% to 99%, this is pretty good.

Zombie Revenge - I had not test it on the new version 4, the textures was perfect on v2, but the framerate is to slow for myself to say its decent playable. Runs it faster on version 4 ?

Resident Evil Code Veronica - For me the performance is to slow, I will stick with Biohazard 3. Unfortunality I dont get Resident Evil 2 to start what ever I use PAL or NTSC-

Head hunter - This game is perfect working for you with good performance ?? I had not test it, but I know this game for the PS2.


@ SuperDan : I play all my life long dreamcast and a big fan, never heard of this title. lol
You can also upload your cfg when you want, I can check it out over my PC and see whats going on.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2022

EDIT :

Flycast Vita v.1.1 cfg test peter8 gbatemp Unreal Tournament FIX.rar  4.65 MB

- Texture FIX Unreal Tournament
- Texture FIX Silent Scope

Notes : do not change any setting ! Only downclock when need.
some games dont like Per Strip (The Ring Terror Realms) in this fact change to Per Triangle.
dont use Fast Sorting, test your game without and choose later.

My image folder is 'ux0:/data/Dreamcast ISO, change it to your setup !

https://clicknupload.to/z1us63qkxr3k
https://1fichier.com/?urolr1s6m066nj2gthip
https://uptobox.com/s0c8edqnh805
https://filerio.in/zb28vosngsjn


hope all is working fine, I dont have many time the next days. otherwise I must do it again


----------



## aw013 (Oct 27, 2022)

i hope you also test code veronica hoping that it has performance boost.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 27, 2022)

aw013 said:


> i hope you also test code veronica hoping that it has performance boost.


You know it wasn't too bad after you get past the rainy area at the start


----------



## jeferey (Oct 27, 2022)

Many tanks for this sharing cfg, silent scope its fixed yes! Code Veronica works vers good , wacky race have same problem. Revolt slow but playable depending race, shenmue works not perfect texture but payable, daytona run slow with your cfg and with all version


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 27, 2022)

jeferey said:


> Many tanks for this sharing cfg, silent scope its fixed yes! Code Veronica works vers good , wacky race have same problem. Revolt slow but playable depending race, shenmue works not perfect texture but payable, daytona run slow with your cfg and with all version


Shenmue is what I've been trying to play works but slow ...  most likely a demanding game


----------



## peter8 (Oct 27, 2022)

@ jeferey :
Thanks for testing. Silent Scope FIX make me happy that it works for you.
When you have other games with texture errors, than you must use 'Per Triangle' option, but this works slower.

Now we can share cfg files each other and change settings.


@ SuperDan :
I am sorry for Shenmue, but this game has a intense engine, so I was stop testing it, for this one we need update kubridge.
Info :
The emulator is based on Dynarec, so use it ! But Dynarec need many power and it works only with kubridge.


EXTRA :
The emulator has a big problem with frameskip setting and it would solve many problems. Frameskip is not working on the same way like all the other emulators. It dont double the picture to 25fps or 30fps this is what we need, instead of that it get half to 15fps or 12fps unplayable. This make no sense. This problem comes from the main emulator core flyinghead, rinne can not fix it.
Example - when using frameskip 1 on SNES or GBA emulator, the most games get full playable and its mostly used. But we use on flycast NO frameskip, that need the most power and even the GBA emulator can not handle it. On this way, rinne did a very good job here !


----------



## peter8 (Oct 29, 2022)

Rinnegatamante updated kubridge from bythos on 2022-10-29 ! YEAH.

https://github.com/bythos14/kubridge/releases

v0.3 Latest kubridge.skprx v.0.3
Refactored exception handling.
Added support for undefined instruction exceptions.
Deprecated abort handler entrypoints and functionality in favor of exception specific handlers.


----------



## jeferey (Oct 29, 2022)

boost perf flycast? 
I will test it right away


----------



## peter8 (Oct 29, 2022)

must test my self, I hope so

flycast need dynarec -> dynarec need kubridge


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

Yo Dan I checked out Rinne's Twitter one day to see what he had to say about the latest Flycast release and clicked on the link for Reddit calling you an A-hole. This guy really seems to hate you for the fact that you said facts about him stealing. I have had an experience with Rinne myself where he got angry at me for asking a legitimate question and he banned me. This guy really should learn some manners and chill. For some reason it also seems he hates GBATEMP, why's that?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2022

Also for those that want the latest version + changelog here it is: https://vitadb.rinnegatamante.it/#/info/605 

Changelog:
Changelog (v.1.1):​- Downstreamed to latest official Flycast commit. (BoxArts support has been disabled by default. It's recommended to enable it from emu.cfg solely if you have few roms cause, with a lot of roms, it will cause general instability in the emulator due to mem constraints). - Added Fast GDRom Load option. (Faster loading times in games but may cause issues in some games).


----------



## peter8 (Oct 30, 2022)

@ Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban :
This update was posted on Tuesday at 11:25 AM in this topic, and we test it all the time. Thanks anyway.

Now to the other story, stop talking about rinne and dan and that he hates gbatemp or what ever ! Thank you. This is not our story and not yours. Rinne has his reason and I think he is not hate gbatemp as site, its some users here and there. My gosh this is like kindergarten. working together help more instead of them each and everyone is fighting.
I am only here, because I have no other account on any other internet site, I have no twitter, I have no facebook, I have no discord, I dont even have email. But I have a great time, all other of you are not. I love rinne and all the other team members there. Maybe he is from italy, this is friend to my country.
I understand PacBunny now, he is allow to talk with me. No one was really thankfully for Dead Space, for me yes.

And this is Dramcast topic, please stop right now this crap. My drugs are not good enough for this stupid fuck.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban :
> This update was posted on Tuesday at 11:25 AM in this topic, and we test it all the time. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Now to the other story, stop talking about rinne and dan and that he hates gbatemp or what ever ! Thank you. This is not our story and not yours. Rinne has his reason and I think he is not hate gbatemp as site, its some users here and there. My gosh this is like kindergarten. working together help more instead of them each and everyone is fighting.
> ...


I apologize. I recognize that Rinne is a good, talented developer but his temper gets the better of him. I will ask no more of this thing between Dan and Rinne.


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2022)

@Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban what evidence do you have that he steals? sounds to me you have a vendetta against Rinnegatamante, because he jumps from one project to another project without completing it like always and he didn't complete your project.

@Rinnegatamante real classy. for a dev you seem to think things happen by magic. if you have a problem you come to me or use the report button. why you so upset he said you steal? prove him wrong.


@Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban and @Rinnegatamante you both should get a room and fuck already.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> @Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban what evidence do you have that he steals?
> 
> @Rinnegatamante real classy. for a dev you seem to think things happen by magic. if you have a problem you come to me or use the report button.
> 
> ...


I don't exactly have proof of him stealing but there is this post where he mentions it on Reddit:   
as for the basis of the claims, I have nothing that proves it for sure, I apologize @Flame.


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> why you so upset he said you steal? prove him wrong.


Well, the one who makes the claim has the burden of proof.


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2022)

Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban said:


> I don't exactly have proof of him stealing
> -snip-
> as for the basis of the claims, I have nothing that proves it for sure, I apologize @Flame.


If you don't have any proof except some random redditor's post, then it's not Flame you should apologize to, it's Rinnegatamante. 
It's like Abraham Lincoln said: "Not everything you read online is true."


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

Issac said:


> If you don't have any proof except some random redditor's post, then it's not Flame you should apologize to, it's Rinnegatamante.
> It's like Abraham Lincoln said: "Not everything you read online is true."


Fair enough, that random redditor's post was made by Dan. Anyways, I won't cause any more trouble.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 30, 2022)

Issac said:


> Well, the one who makes the claim has the burden of proof.


More Drama Than Jeferey Dhama....


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> More Drama Than Jeferey Dhama....


That being said what did I do wrong? I have nothing against the guy, he does awesome things. But I hope you do have a basis for the claims of the theft of other's works done by Rinne, Dan, could you show some examples? I am a bit curious.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 30, 2022)

Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban said:


> That being said what did I do wrong? I have nothing against the guy, he does awesome things. But I hope you do have a basis for the claims of the theft of other's works done by Rinne, Dan, could you show some examples? I am a bit curious.


Get over it ..  You can hunt down the Reddit post it there somewhere not by me.. About Rinnegatamante's ways in in the ps vita piracy one from a while back.. That's t it from me I just don't care about it...  Or him it's Sunday & I'm going to a Halloween Stoner party to watch films & play horror games...


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 30, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Get over it ..  You can hunt down the Reddit post it there somewhere not by me.. About Rinnegatamante's ways in in the ps vita piracy one from a while back.. That's t it from me I just don't care about it...  Or him it's Sunday & I'm going to a Halloween Stoner party to watch films & play horror games...


Thank you for clearing this up, have a good day.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 31, 2022)

@ Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban : ''I don't exactly have proof of him stealing''

Go the fuck out of here, right now ! I will not see you again here or I hunt you down. And Reddit is the biggest stupid fuck on earth, was trying to trade some workprints and promo screener timecoded copys for years ago and there have nothing, just a joke. And DONT answer me back !

Rinnegatamante and Superdan has to talk anyway in a room, this was not the first time here. I can not work on this way. And this problem steal the time for all of us. My request topic for SIN, Blood 2 and Unreal 1 port is closed, canceled. yeah...

BUT MOSTLY ! Yesterday there was the release of Dead Space Mobile from coder Volodymyr Atamanenko ! No one was show respect. It was a big highlight also for the coder himself, I am so thankfull and now this topic was closed from Pacbunny to right. What for assholes here. Thank you V Atamanenko, love you, I am in chapter 5.
I will open a new topic later and I will not see any disrespect into them.

my gosh


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2022)

Maybe @Rinnegatamante gets irritated whenever he feels disrespected.  I can empathize.  It's just a small group of people who do this, but that's typically what people remember, the bad stuff, because it happens far less than the good stuff.


----------



## peter8 (Oct 31, 2022)

and now we end this, thanks.


----------



## peter8 (Nov 1, 2022)

@ SuperDan : please come back, I am not angry on you.

Need your help with Dead Space mobile port.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 1, 2022)

peter8 said:


> @ SuperDan : please come back, I am not angry on you.
> 
> Need your help with Dead Space mobile port.


Im Always here. dead space seems to be OK i had a short play when it came out..


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2022)

This is about Flycast, not the Deadspace Android port.
Keep it on topic people.


----------



## peter8 (Nov 1, 2022)

we need more people to test it, I am the only one who was written all this 13 pages. Thank you, we need help here and no stupid answers. 

do you want a job ?
than you must test flycast fastgdrom + kubridge 3 with all games and report the result. I am testing now Dead Space.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2022)

peter8 said:


> we need more people to test it, I am the only one who was written all this 13 pages. Thank you, we need help here and no stupid answers.
> 
> do you want a job ?
> than you must test flycast fastgdrom + kubridge 3 with all games and report the result. I am testing now Dead Space.



I'll take you up on that offer if you pay me £100 per hour.


----------



## peter8 (Nov 1, 2022)

I pay nothing, because your knowledge is not good enough.

The release of Dead Space also change the work process of flycast. Both topics work together. Its all about 'Kubridge version 3' this had change everything. Flycast need Dynarec, Dynarec need Kubridge. Kubridge 3 was build for Dead Space Android. No one understand, that kubridge is the main topic here and is updated with Dynarec. We can start testing all again. so easy is that.

I am done with you. have a nice day and good luck Dino.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022

[RELEASE] Flycast Vita v.1.0 by Rinnegatamante & Bythos
Rinnegatamante = flycast
Bythos = kubridge / kubdrige 3 Dead Space

facepalm


----------

